# [Review] AMD FX-4100, FX-6100 und FX-8150 im PCGHX-Overclocking-Check



## xTc (13. November 2011)

*[Review] AMD FX-4100, FX-6100 und FX-8150 im PCGHX-Overclocking-Check*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*FX-Prozessoren auf Basis neuer Modulbauweise*
*Architektur & Modulbauweise im Detail*
*Übersicht: aktuelle AMD FX-Modelle*
*Testkandidaten*
*AMD FX-4100*
*AMD FX-6100*
*AMD FX-8150*

*Testsystem*
*Overclocking*
*Einleitung*
*Maximaler Referenztakt*
*Maximaler Northbridge-Takt*
*Maximaler Speichertakt*
*Maximaler Takt (FX-4100)*
*Maximaler Takt (FX-6100)*
*Maximaler Takt (FX-8150)*
*Undervolting*

*Benchmarks (CPU)*
*Einleitung*
*CineBench R11*
*SuperPI 1M*
*wPrime 1.55 32M*
*wPrime 1.55 1024M*
*Anno 1404*
*Dirt 3*

*Weitere Messungen*
*Leistungsaufnahme*
*Leistung pro Watt*

*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen Partnern bedanken, die mich bei diesem aufwendigen Test so tatkräftig unterstützt haben.
Mein besonderer Dank geht daher an *Asus*, *EKL Alpenföhn* , *Caseking*, *Corsair*, *Enermax*, *MSI*, für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung weiterer Komponenten für das Testsystem.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Auch wenn der offizielle Launch der neuen FX-Prozessoren bereits einige Tage her ist und sich mittlerweile jeder ein Bild über die wirkliche Leistung machen konnte, möchte ich im folgenden Test gezielt auf die Overclocking-Eigenschaften eingehen. Mit den neuen FX-CPUs spendiert AMD erstmals allen Prozessoren des Lineups einen freien Multiplikator. Was bisher immer den Black Editions vorbehalten war, wird nun ein allgemeines Feature. Durch den freien Multiplikator lassen sich alle FX-Modelle nach Belieben übertakten. Im folgenden Test möchte ich daher nicht auf die eigentliche Leistung der FX-Prozessoren eingehen, sonder prüfen, wie viel Leistung sich den jeweiligen Modellen durch Overclocking entlocken lässt. So müssen der AMD FX-4100, der FX-6100 und das Topmodell, der FX-8150 im folgenden Test zeigen, wie gut sie sich übertakten lassen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*FX-Prozessoren auf Basis neuer Modulbauweise*​
Obwohl AMD die FX-Prozessoren bereits 2007 angekündigt hatte (damals unter dem Codenamen „Bulldozer“), dauerte es doch über vier Jahre bis die ersten Prozessoren der neuen Generation offiziell vorgestellt wurde. An dem bereits 2007 angekündigten Konzept hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Mit den „Bulldozer“-Prozessoren präsentziert AMD erstmals eine vollständig neu entwickelte Architektur seit den K7-Prozessoren. Nach einer Entwicklungszeit von über vier Jahren bringt AMD mit den neuen FX-Prozessoren die ersten Bulldozer-CPUs in den Handel. Eine der wichtigsten Änderungen bei den neuen Prozessoren ist, dass AMD nicht mehr direkt auf Kerne sondern auf Module setzt. Ein Prozessor mit einem Bulldozer-Modul kann aus rein technischer Sicht  nicht als ein vollwertiger Dual-Core-Prozessor bezeichnet werden. Ein Bulldozer-Modul verfügt über zwei Integer-Kerne, die sich, die zur weiteren Bearbeitung notwendigen Einheiten (z.B. Gleitkomma-Einheit, Decoder und Caches) im Modul teilen. Bei einem vollwertigen fiktiven Dual-Core-Modul würde jedem Modul jede weitere Einheit zur Verfügung stehen. Durch die Modulbauweise und das einsparen einiger Einheiten gewinnt man einen großen Vorteil, wenn es um die flächenmäßige Größe geht. So teilen sich die beiden Integer-Kerne beispielsweise auch ein gemeinsames Frontend, welches dafür verantwortlich ist, die Befehle heranzuschaffen und zu dekodieren. Weiterhin teilen sich beide Integer-Kerne den 64 KiByte großen L1-Instruction-Cache und den L2-Cache, welcher pro Modul 2 MiByte umfasst. Laut AMD  kommt ein Bulldozer-Modul auf 180 Prozent der Leistung eines fiktiven vollwertigen Bulldozer-Moduls. Die restlichen 20 Prozent gehen aufgrund der geteilten  Einheiten verloren. Dennoch vermarktet AMD ein einzelnes Moduls als Zweikerner. Eine Bulldozer-CPU wie der FX-8150 wird von AMD als nativer Acht-Kern-Prozessor vermarktet, obwohl dies strenggenommen nicht der Fall ist. Zwar verfügt der FX-8150 über acht Integer-Kerne, einige der weiteren Einheiten sind aber nicht in gleicher Stückzahl vorhanden.​​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anstatt den Prozessor daher als reinen „Acht-Kern-Prozessor“ zu bezeichnen, ist es empfehlenswerter die Modulbauweise mit ins Spiel zu bringen. So verfügt ein FX-8150 über vier Module welche insgesamt acht Threads ergeben. Bei vielen Redaktionen hat sich daher auch eine einfache Schreibweise (z.B. „4M/8T“ oder 3M/6T“) durchgesetzt, welche mit der aktueller Intel-Prozessoren (z.B. „4C/8T“) verglichen werden kann. Bereits im Vorfeld erklärte AMD aber, dass die Modulbauweise bei einigen Anwendungen zu Problemen, beziehungsweise immer zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen in Benchmarks führen können. Dies trifft vor allem auf Anwendungen zu die nicht alle Kerne auslasten. Hier spielt das Betriebssystem eine wichtige Rolle, welches für die Verteilung der Ressourcen verantwortlich ist. Je nach Verteilung der Ressourcen durch Windows kann es vorkommen, dass eine Anwendung auf beide Integer-Kerne eines Moduls zugweisen wird, oder jeweils nur ein Integer-Kern pro Modul genutzt wird. Letzteres ist dabei deutlich effektiver, da jeder Integer-Kern so alleine auf die weiteren Elemente zugreifen kann und sich diese nicht teilen muss. Laut AMD kann durch unvorteilhafte Verteilung bis zu fünf Prozent verloren gehen. Gerade bei Anwendungen, die auf mehrere Kerne skalieren, kann der Unterschied sogar noch größer ausfallen. Als Beispiel wäre hier eine Anwendung zu nennen, die auf vier Kerne skaliert. Im ungünstigsten Fall werden vier Integer-Kerne aus zwei Modulen des FX-8150 genutzt. Diese müssten sich dann, wie bereits mehrfacht erwähnt, einige Komponenten teilen. Deutlich effektiver wäre es, wenn jeweils ein Integer-Kern pro Modul des FX-8150 angesprochen wird. Jedes Modul könnte dann auf eine vollständige Palette weiterer Rechen-Einheiten zurückgreifen und wäre deutlich performanter.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Architektur & Modulbauweise im Detail*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AMDs Bulldozer-CPUs werden auch wie die Llano-APUs im 32-Nanometer-Verfahren bei Global Foundries gefertigt. Das Synonym „Bulldozer“ steht dabei für die vollständige Architektur, welche sich in zwei Segmente unterteilt und  an den Server- sowie Desktop-Markt richtet. Letzteres Segment ist unter dem Codename „Zambezi“ bekannt. AMDs Bulldozer kommt auf eine Die-Fläche von 315 Quadratmillimetern und enthält laut AMD mehr als zwei Milliarden Transistoren. Das ist fast doppelt so viel wie bei aktuellen Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren von Intel (ca. 1,16 Billionen Transistoren). Wie bereits erwähnt, basiert  Zambezi auf der neu von AMD eingeführten Modulbauweise. Ein solches besteht aus den für einen CPU-Kern üblichen Bestandteilen, wie Integer-Einheiten, Gleitkomma-Einheit, Decoder und Caches. Gegenüber einem einzelnen klassischen Kern hat AMD allerdings mehr Integer-Leistung verbaut. Ein Modul verfügt über ein gemeinsames Frontend welches  die Befehle heranschafft (Fetch) und dekodiert. Weiterhin enthält das gemeinsame Frontend auch die verbesserte Sprungvorhersage, die somit  eine verbesserte voraussage der Berechnungen gewährleisten soll. Zusätzlich zum Frontend verfügt ein Modul über 64 KiByte L1-Instruction-Cache pro Integer-Kern und 2 MiByte L2-Cache, der beiden Integer-Kernen des Moduls zur Verfügung steht. Die Zugriffslatenzen sind im Vergleich zum Phenom II aber durchweg gestiegen. Der komplette Chip verfügt, egal wie viel Module der Prozessor hat, immer über 8 MiByte L3-Cache. Dieser ist mit 2,2 GHz an die Northbridge samt Speichercontroller angebunden. Wie auch bei den Llano-APUs bietet der Speichercontroller des Bulldozers einen Speicherteiler für den DDR3-1866-Modus. Bei Phenom II Prozessoren stand im Bios maximal DDR3-1600 zur Auswahl. Der Decoder eines FX-Prozessors ist vierfach skalar, genau wie die aktuellen Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren. Ein Phenom II Prozessor arbeitet hingegen nur dreifach skalar. Hinter dem Frontend befinden sich zwei Integer-Ausführungseinheiten sowie einem winzigen, 16 KiByte fassenden L1-Daten-Cache. Jede Einheit verfügt über einen vierfach skalaren Scheduler und vier Pipelines (statt jeweils drei wie beim Phenom II), wenngleich die ausführenden ALUs nur doppelt vorhanden sind und sich leicht unterscheiden. Die beiden weiteren Pipelines sind erweiterte AGUs, sogenannte AGLUs, die neben der Adressgenerierung auch einige wenige einfache Operationen durchführen können. Ein FX-8150 kommt durch seine vier Module so auf eine Anzahl von 16 ALUs/AGUs. Zum Vergleich: ein Phenom II X6 verfügt über 18 ALUs/AGUs und hat hier aufgrund der vollwertigen sechs Kerne leichte Vorteile.​​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die "Flex FPU" (flexible Floating-point unit) ist in jedem Modul nur einfach vorhanden und muss sich  daher von beiden Integer-Kernen geteilt werden. Die "Flex FPU" ist eine Art Hilfsprozessor, die aber von den Integer-Schedulern gesteuert wird. Eine Flex FPU" besteht aus  zwei FMAC-Pipelines, die wahlweise zwei 128-Bit- oder eine 256-Bit-AVX-Instruktion pro Takt arbeiten. Mit jedem Takt kann die Flex FPU einer Integer-Ausführungseinheit zugeordnet werden oder aber 128 Bit simultan für je Einheit ausführen, somit soll eine optimale Lastverteilung erreicht und Leerlauf vermieden werden. Verglichen mit dem Phenom II X6 (sechs FADD plus sechs FMUL gegen acht FMAC), verfügt ein FX-Prozessor mit vier Modulen jedoch über weniger FPU-Einheiten. Bei den Features zieht AMD durch SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX (Advanced Vector Extensions) und einer Hardware-Unterstützung für den Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus AES mit Intel gleich. Durch FMA (Fused-Multiply-Add) und XOP sind die FX-Prozessoren aktuellen Intel-Prozessoren sogar leicht voraus. AMD selbst sagt, dass der Bulldozer auf hohe Frequenzen und Durchsatz optimiert ist. Zugleich soll er aber effiziente Kerne respektive Module bieten. Das Design der Bulldozer-Prozessoren zielt eigentlich auf den Server-Markt ab. Weiterhin hat AMD Verbesserungen implementiert, die den Bulldozer-Prozessoren helfen soll, effizienter zu rechnen. Clock Gating sorgt dafür, dass weniger Schaltkreise als bisher arbeiten müssen  und mit dem C6-State (Power Gating) können benötigte Module von der Stromversorgung getrennt werden. Die von den Phenom II X6 Prozessoren bekannte Turbo-Funktion wurde ebenfalls überarbeitet. Abhängig von der TDP erlaubt ein Power Manager einzelnen Modulen oder dem kompletten Chip, den Takt zu steigern. So kann der FX-Prozessor bei Anwendungen die beispielweise nur ein Modul nutzen, mit einer deutlich höheren Taktrate rechnen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Übersicht: aktuelle AMD FX-Modelle*​
Bereits im Vorfeld des offiziellen Starts sind die Spezifikationen sieben unterschiedlicher FX-Prozessoren bekannt geworden. Allerdings hat AMD zum offiziellen Start am 13. Oktober nur vier der sieben Modelle vorgestellt. Die drei verbleibenden Modelle sollen im Laufe der kommenden Monate folgen und die Modellpalette weiter abrunden. Neben dem Topmodell, dem FX-8150 hat AMD auch den FX-8120 sowie zwei kleinere FX-Prozessoren vorgestellt. Der FX-6100 ist aktuell der einzigste Prozessor, welcher über 3 Module verfügt. Der FX-4100 rundet die Produktpalette mit zwei Modulen nach unten hin ab. Der FX-8100, FX-4170 und der FX-B4150 waren bereits auf einigen Slides von AMD zu sehen, wann die Prozessoren aber vorgestellt werden und den Handel erreicht bleibt noch abzuwarten. Lediglich zum FX-8100 gab es in den letzten Tagen erste Informationen. So plant H.P. beispielsweise einen Fertig-PC, in dem der kleinste auf vier Modulen basierende FX-Prozessor verbaut werden soll. Die genauen Spezifikationen können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - AMD FX-4100*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Als erster Testkandidat muss sich der aktuell kleineste der FX-Prozessoren beweisen. Der FX-4100 verfügt über zwei Bulldozer-Module und kommt so auf insgesamt vier Integer-Kerne (2M/4T). Ohne aktivierte Turbo-Funktion takten alle vier Kerne des FX-4100 maximal mit 3,6 GHz. Wird die Turbo-Funktion aktiviert, werden alle Module des FX-4100 bei Bedarf auf 3,7 GHz übertaktet. Die Turbo-Frequenz von 3,8 GHz wird nur erreicht, wenn die Hälfte der Kerne belastet wird. Da der FX-4100 nur über zwei Module verfügt, kommt er auf vier MiByte Level 2 Cache. Der Level 3 Cache beträgt wie bei allen FX-Prozessoren acht MiByte. Allerdings muss der FX-4100 nicht nur bei den Modulen Abstriche in Kauf nehmen. Auch die Northbridge taktet mit 2,0 GHz 200 MHz weniger als bei den Topmodellen. Als Arbeitsspeicher unterstützt der FX-4100 maximal DDR3-1866-Speicher. Die TDP beträgt 95 Watt. Der Lieferumfang in der Boxed-Version enthält neben dem eigentlichen Prozessor noch ein „Certificate of Authenticity“ sowie ein Info-Flyer zur AMDs A-Series Prozessoren. Ein weiterer Flyer macht den Käufer darauf aufmerksam, dass er ein Bios-Update durchführen soll, bevor der den Prozessor einbaut. Bei älteren Bios-Versionen kann es vorkommen, dass die FX-Prozessoren nicht erkannt werden. Der obligatorische Boxed-Kühler und ein FX-Case-Badge runden den Lieferumfang ab.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - AMD FX-6100*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Der zweite Testkandidat im Felde ist der FX-6100. Dieser taktet etwas niedriger als der FX-4100, verfügt dafür aber über ein Bulldozer-Modul mehr. Insgesamt verfügt der FX-6100 so über drei Module und sechs Integer-Kerne (3M/6T). Ohne aktivierte Turbo-Funktion takten alle sechs Kerne des FX-6100 mit 3,3 GHz. Zum Vergleich: die vier Kerne des FX-4100 takten standardmäßig mit 3,6 GHZ. Wird die Turbo-Funktion beim FX-6100 aktiviert, können alle Kerne bei Bedarf auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet werden. Die Hälfte der Kerne können sogar auf bis zu 3,9 GHz übertaktet werden. Da der FX-6100 wie bereits erwähnt über drei Module verfügt, kommt er auf sechs MiByte Level 2 Cache. Der Level 3 Cache beträgt wie bei allen FX-Prozessoren acht MiByte. Obwohl der FX-6100 aktuell der einzige Drei-Modul-Prozessor und somit das Topmodell ist, taktet die Northbridge wie beim FX-4100 nur mit 2,0 GHz. Die TDP beträgt 95 Watt und der Prozessor unterstützt offiziell maximal DDR3-1866-Speicher. Beim Lieferumfang gibt es keinen Unterschied zum FX-4100. Neben dem eigentlichen Prozessor enthält die der Boxed-Version noch ein „Certificate of Authenticity“ sowie ein Info-Flyer zur AMDs A-Series Prozessoren. Ein weiterer Flyer macht den Käufer darauf aufmerksam, dass er ein Bios-Update durchführen soll, bevor der den Prozessor einbaut. Bei älteren Bios-Versionen kann es vorkommen, dass die FX-Prozessoren nicht erkannt werden. Der obligatorische Boxed-Kühler und ein FX-Case-Badge sind auch im Lieferumfang des FX-6100 enthalten.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - AMD FX-8150*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Das aktuelle Topmodell im FX-Lineup ist der FX-8150. Sowohl bei den Taktraten als auch bei den Modulen kann sich der FX-8150 klar absetzten. Insgesamt verfügt der FX-8150 über vier Bulldozer-Module und dementsprechend acht Integer-Kerne. Ohne aktive Turbo-Funktion takten alle vier Module mit 3,6 GHz. Wird der Turbo aktiviert, können alle Module bei Bedarf auf maximal 3,9 GHz übertaktet werden. Die Hälfte der Kerne kann bei passender TDP und entsprechender Auslastung auf bis zu 4,2 GHz erhöht werden. Durch die Vollausstattung mit vier Modulen kommt der FX-8150 auf acht MiByte Level 2 Cache. Der Level 3 Cache beträgt wie bei allen FX-Prozessoren acht MiByte. Neben dem etwas langsameren FX-8120 ist der FX-8150 der einzige Prozessor, bei dem der Northbridge-Takt noch 2,2 GHz beträgt. Beim FX-4100 und beim FX-6100 taktet die Northbridge nur mit 2,0 GHz. Aufgrund der Anzahl der Module beträgt die TDP des FX-8150 125 Watt. Wie bei allen FX-Prozessoren unterstützt auch der FX-8150 maximal DDR3-1866-Speicher. Auch der Lieferumfang des FX-8150 ist zu den anderen FX-Prozessoren identisch. Allerdings wird der FX-8150 angesichts der Tatsache, dass es sich um das Topmodell handelt, in einer schicken Metalldose verpackt. Der FX-4100 und der FX-6100 wurden in einer einfachen Pappverpackung ausgeliefert, so wie man sie beispielsweise von aktuellen Phenom II Prozessoren kennt. Neben dem eigentlichen Prozessor enthält die der Boxed-Version noch ein „Certificate of Authenticity“ sowie ein Info-Flyer zur AMDs A-Series Prozessoren. Ein weiterer Flyer macht den Käufer darauf aufmerksam, dass er ein Bios-Update durchführen soll, bevor der den Prozessor einbaut. Bei älteren Bios-Versionen kann es vorkommen, dass die FX-Prozessoren nicht erkannt werden. Wie zu erwarten liegt dem FX-815 auch ein Boxed-Kühler und ein FX-Case-Badge bei. Allerdings verfügt der Boxed-Kühler des FX-8150 über vier Heatpipes die die Abwärme über eine Bodenplatte aus Kupfer aufnehmen. Die im Vorfeld präsentierte All-In-One-Wasserkühlung ist aktuell noch nicht zu kaufen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Basis für alle Tests ist das auf dem 990FX basierende Crosshair V Formula von Asus. Die Platine wurde im Vorfeld mit einem Phenom II X6 1075T ausgetestet um mögliche Limits wie beispielsweise den maximalen Speichertakt oder den maximalen Referenztakt auszuloten.  Als Bios kommt allerdings keine normale Version zum Einsatz. Das verwendete Bios trägt die Versionsnummer 9911 und verfügt im Gegensatz zur normalen Versionen wie der 0813 oder der 0903 über zusätzliche Overclocking-Optionen. Neben leicht abgeänderten Spannungs-Optionen verfügt das verwendete Bios über zwei weitere Speicherteiler, die den DDR3-2133- und DDR3-2400-Modus ohne Erhöhung des Referenztaktes ermöglichen. Bei den normalen Versionen steht als maximaler Speicherteiler DDR3-1866 zur Verfügung. Es sei an dieser Stelle jedoch angemerkt, dass nicht jeder Prozessor so hohe Taktraten ermöglicht. Da die Platine im Vorfeld ausgetestet wurde und gewisse Limits ausgelotet sind, sind für alle drei FX-Prozessoren gleiche Bedingungen geschaffen. So kann direkt ausgeschlossen werden, ob beispielsweise das Mainboard oder der Prozessor limitiert. Als Grafikkarte wird eine MSI R6970 Lightning genutzt, die die Scorpius-Plattform komplettiert. Die Taktraten liegen bei den von MSI vorgegeben 940/2.750 MHz.
Als Speicher kommt primär ein 8-GiByte-Speicherkit von Corsair zum Einsatz. Das Kit (Vengeance Red CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R) verfügt über zwei Speichermodule mit jeweils 4.096 MiByte. Die beiden Riegel laufen standardmäßig im DDR3-1866-Modus (933 MHz) mit Latenzzeiten von CL9-10-9-24 und sind so ideal für die FX-Prozessoren geeignet. Als Betriebsspannung gibt Corsair 1,5 Volt vor. Auch das Speicherkit wurde im Vorfeld ausgetestet um mögliche Limitierungen auszuschließen. Da der Prozessor bei späteren Benchmarks hauptsächlich nur über den Multiplikator übertaktet wird, wird der Speicher mit seinen Standard-Spezifikationen betrieben. Im Normalfall stehen der Speicherteiler für DDR3-2133 und DDR3-2400 auch nicht zur Verfügung. Bei der Ermittlung des maximalen Speichertakts kommt allerdings ein etwas overclocking freundlicheres Speicherkit aus dem Hause Adata zum Einsatz. Das Adata XPG Plus Series v2.0 Speicherkit läuft standardmäßig bei 1,65 Volt im DDR3-2200-Modus mit Latenzzeiten von CL8-8-8-24. Mit gelockerten Latenzzeiten (CL9-11-9-27) ist maximal der DDR3-2400-Modus möglich. Mehr ist mit dem Speicherkit nicht möglich, da die Chips eher auf straffe Latenzzeiten bei niedrigeren Taktraten ausgelegt sind. Damit der Prozessor ausreichend gekühlt wird, kommt ein Prolimatech Megahalems in der zweiten B. Revision zum Einsatz. Als Lüfter wird ein 120 mm Wing Boost Lüfter von Alpenföhn verwendet. Als Datenspeicher kommt eine flotte Chronos  mit 128 GiByte von Mushkin zum Einsatz. Sie bietet Platz für die wichtigsten Tools und das Betriebssystem. Die weiteren Details können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Einleitung*​
Im Rahmen des Overclocking-Checks nicht nur der maximale Takt bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen ausgelotet, sondern die Prozessoren auch noch auf weitere Werte ausgetestet. So müssen die FX-Prozessoren zeigen, wie weit sich beispielsweise der Referenztakt erhöhen lässt. Auch wird geprüft, wie weit sich der Speicher und die Northbridge übertakten lässt. Neben zahlreichen Overclocking-Tests müssen sich die FX-Prozessoren auch noch im Undervolting-Test beweisen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Referenztakt*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Referenztakt _FX-4100_ (335 MHz), _FX-6100_ (342 MHz) und _FX-8150_ (329 MHz).

Da alle FX-Prozessoren über einen frei wählbaren Multiplikator verfügen, werden wohl die wenigsten den Prozessor über den Referenztakt übertakten. Gerade bei günstigeren Modellen (non Black Edition) war dies eine einfache Option dem Prozessor etwas mehr Leistung zu entlocken. Dennoch kann es durchaus Sinn ergeben, den Prozessor über den Referenztakt zur übertakten. Beispielsweise wenn der Speicher schneller als im DDR3-1866-Modus laufen soll. Durch den Referenztakt und den passenden Speicherteiler lässt sich der Speichertakt Schritt für Schritt in die Höhe schrauben. Auch weitere an den Referenzakt gekoppelte Komponenten, wie die Northbridge, lassen sich über den Referenztakt übertakten. Im Praxistest konnten alle drei FX-Prozessoren durchweg höhere Ergebnisse erreichen als der zum Austesten verwendete Phenom II X6 1075T. Selbst der kleine FX-4100 erreicht bei fest eingestellten Standardspannungen einen maximalen Referenztakt von 335 MHz. Der mit dem Phenom II X6 ermittelte Maximalwert (318 MHz) wurde bereits mit dem ersten FX-Prozessor um 17 MHz übertroffen. Das Muster des FX-6100 konnte mit 342 MHz sogar noch ein paar Megahertz drauflegen. Der FX-8150 erreicht von den drei getesteten FX-Prozessoren mit 329 MHz das niedrigste Ergebnis. Dennoch würde der ermittelte Referenztakt ausreichen um den Speicher auf 1.534 MHz (DDR3-3069) zu übertakten.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Northbridge-Takt*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Northbridge-Takt _FX-4100_ (2.480 MHz), _FX-6100_ (2.420 MHz) und _FX-8150_ (2.564 MHz).

Neben dem Referenztakt und dem Speichertakt lässt sich auch die Northbridge übertakten. Wie bei allen FX-Prozessoren üblich, bieten sich hier auch zwei Möglichkeiten an. Entweder man übertaktet die Northbridge stückweise über den Referenztakt oder man erhöht den Multiplikator für die Northbridge, was wesentlich einfacher ist. Je nach Prozessor läuft die Northbridge mit 2,0 (FX-4100 und FX-6100) beziehungsweise 2,2 GHz (FX-8150). Anders als beim Referenztakt bildet der FX-6100 mit maximal 2.420 MHz das Schlusslicht. Der FX-4100 ermöglichte hingegen mit 2.480 MHz etwas mehr Northbridge-Takt. Deutlicher Spitzenreiter ist aber der FX-8150, welcher sich klar mit 2.564 MHz behaupten kann. Für alle Tests wurde die Spannung der Northbridge auf 1,225 Volt angehoben. Um die Taktrate der Northbridge noch weiter zu steigern, bedarf es aber drastischer Spannungserhöhungen. Sowohl der FX-4100 und  der FX-8150 brachten es bei einer Northbridge-Spannung von 1,4 Volt auf über 2.600 MHz. Der FX-6100 erreichte nur knapp über 2.500 MHz. Angesichts der deutlichen Spannungserhöhung ist es aber nicht zu empfehlen, die Northbridge so weit zu übertakten. Mit 1,225 Volt sollten die meisten Prozessoren die 2.400 MHz Grenze meistern.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Speichertakt*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Speichertakt _FX-4100_ (1.204 MHz / DDR3-2408), _FX-6100_ (1.150 MHz / DDR3-2300) und _FX-8150_ (1.204 MHz / DDR3-2408).

Nachdem bereits die A-Series APUs einen Speicherteiler für den DDR3-1866-Modus erhielten, ermöglichen auch die neuen FX-Prozessoren erstmals den Speicher im DDR3-1866-Modus zu betreiben ohne den Referenztakt anzuheben. AMD-Systeme in denen ein Phenom II verbaut ist, bieten lediglich DDR3-1600 als maximalen Speicherteiler. Durch das Erhöhen des Referenztaktes lässt sich der Speichertakt aber dennoch steigern. Es ist im Vorfeld allerdings empfehlenswert, den Referenztakt auszuloten um mögliche Grenzen zu ermitteln. Durch die spezielle Bios-Version stehen zwei zusätzliche Teiler für den DDR3-2133- und DDR3-2400-Modus zu Verfügung. Der bei den Tests verwendete Speicher ist eigentlich für den DDR3-2200-Modus mit Latenzzeiten von CL-8-8-8-24 zertifiziert, läuft aber auch im DDR3-2400-Modus mit CL9-11-9-27. Sowohl der kleine FX-4100 und das Topmodell FX-8150 laufen beide Problemlos im DDR3-2400-Modus (1.200 MHz). Lediglich die Northbridge-Spannung musst von 1,15 Volt auf 1,2 Volt angehoben werden. Der FX-6100 hingegen musste sich beim Speichertakt minimal geschlagen geben. Zwar bootet das System mit DDR3-2400, stabil ist es aber nicht. Erst mit DDR3-2300 (1.150 MHz) läuft das System ohne Probleme. Auch wenn die zwei zusätzlichen Speicherteiler im Normalfall nicht zur Verfügung stehen, würde sich guter Speicher mit entsprechenden Chips auch auf so hohe Taktraten  jagen lassen. Leider limitiert der Speicher ab DDR3-2400. Mit noch schnellerem Speicher, wie beispielsweise den Corsair GTX4 (DDR3-2533 CL9-11-10-30) ließe sich feststellen, ob die Prozessoren noch mehr Speichertakt packen. Der FX-6100 zeigt aber, dass nicht jeder Prozessor einen so hohen Speichertakt ermöglicht.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Takt (FX-4100)*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Takt _4,4 GHz _@ 1,356 Volt, _4,6 GHz_ @ 1,404 Volt und _4,7 GHz_ @ 1,452 Volt.

Standardmäßig taktet der FX-4100 mit 3,6 GHz (ohne Turbo-Modus) und wird mit einer Spannung von 1,356 Volt befeuert. Selbst mit der vorgegebenen Spannung war es kein Problem, den kleinsten FX-Prozessor auf 4,4 GHz zu übertakten. Eine Steigerung von 800 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung ist schon sehr beachtlich. Wird die Spannung um 0,05 Volt auf 1,405 Volt erhöht, lässt sich der FX-4100 auf 4,6 GHz übertakten. Eine weitere Spannungserhöhung auf 1,452 Volt ermöglicht schlussendlich 4,7 GHz. Auch wenn die 5,0 GHz vom Takt her ohne Probleme machbar sind, muss die Spannung schon deutlich erhöht werden. Pro weitere 200 MHz benötigt der Prozessor mindestens 0,1 Volt mehr Spannung. So höher der Gesamttakt wird, umso weniger Potenzial bietet eine Spannungserhöhung von 0,1 Volt. Mit 1,505 Volt waren 4,8 GHz möglich. Die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme im weiteren Testverlauf zeigt aber, dass es nicht empfehlenswert ist, den Prozessor so weit zu übertakten.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Takt (FX-6100)*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Takt _4,0 GHz _@ 1,308 Volt, _4,2 GHz_ @ 1,356 Volt und _4,3 GHz_ @ 1,404 Volt.

Obwohl der FX-6100 über ein Modul mehr verfügt, liegt die Spannung um 0,05 Volt unter der des FX-4100. Der FX-6100 läuft bei seinen standardmäßigen 3,3 GHz mit einer Spannung von 1,308 Volt.  Dennoch kann der FX-6100 trotz seiner geringeren Spannung und einem zusätzlichem Modul im Overclocking-Test überraschen. So sind mit 1,308 Volt ohne Probleme 4,0 GHz möglich. Eine leichte Spannungserhöhung um 0,05 Volt auf 1,356 Volt ermöglicht eine weitere Steigerung von 200 MHz auf 4,2 GHz. Ab 1,356 Volt zeigt der FX-6100 aber die gleichen Symptome wie der FX-4100. Weitere Taktsteigerungen benötigen extrem viel Spannung. Wird die Spannung nochmals um 0,05 Volt angehoben, lässt sich der Prozessor lediglich um weitere 100 MHZ auf 4,3 GHz übertakten.  Mit 1,456 Volt sind 4,4 GHz möglich und mit 1,51 Volt erreicht der FX-6100 4,5 GHz. Wie beim FX-4100 ist es daher auch beim FX-6100 nicht empfehlenswert, den Prozessor höher als 4,2 bis 4,3 GHz zu übertakten, da mehr Takt durch eine deutlich höhere Spannung und die daraus resultierende Leistungsaufnahme erkauft wird.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Maximaler Takt (FX-8150)*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: maximaler Takt _4,0 GHz _@ 1,212 Volt, _4,2 GHz_ @ 1,260 Volt und _4,3 GHz_ @ 1,308 Volt.

Obwohl der FX-8150 der Prozessor mit den meisten Modulen ist, läuft er bei den vorgegebenen 3,6 GHz nur mit einer Spannung von 1,212 Volt. Dennoch kann der FX-8150 trotz der niedrigen Spannung beim Overclocking-Potenzial nicht ganz mit den kleineren FX-Prozessoren mithalten. Lassen sich der FX-4100 und der FX-6100 mit der Standardspannung um 800 beziehungsweise 700 MHz übertakten, sind es beim FX-8150 nur 400 MHz. Mit 1,212 Volt schafft es der FX-8150 aber genau die Grenze von 4,0 GHz zu durchbrechen. Eine leichte Spannungserhöhung von 0,05 Volt (auf 1,26 Volt) bringt wie bei den kleineren FX-Prozessoren zusätzliche 200 MHz. Ab 4,2 GHz skaliert der FX-8150 wie die zuvor getesteten Prozessoren. Die 4,3 GHz sind mit 1,308 Volt möglich. Für 4,4 und 4,5 GHz werden 1,356 beziehungsweise 1,404 Volt fällig. Für 5,0 GHz war eine Spannung jenseits von 1,5 Volt nötig, stabil lief der Prozessor damit allerdings nicht. Wie auch schon zuvor beim FX-4100 und dem FX-6100  angemerkt, lohnt es nicht den Prozessor über 4,3 GHz zu übertakten. Gerade beim FX-8150 steigt die Leistungsaufnahme bei höherer Spannung extrem an und rechtfertigt nicht den Zuwachs der Performance wie das Leistungs-pro-Watt-Rating im weiteren Testverlauf zeigt.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking - Undervolting*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Von Links nach Rechts*: Undervolting _FX-4100_ @ 1,152 Volt, _FX-6100_ @1,140 Volt und _FX-8150_ @1,116 Volt.

Leider begeht AMD bei einigen FX-Prozessoren denselben Fehler wie bei den Modellen der A-Series. Gerade der FX-4100 und der FX-6100 sind erneut sehr gute Beispiele dafür, das AMD eine viel zu hohe Spannung anlegt. Denn die Undervolting-Tests zeigen, dass die Prozessoren ohne Turbo-Modus und heftige Spannungskeule wesentlich stromsparender sein können. So lässt sich der FX-4100 von 1,356 Volt auf 1,152 Volt undervolten. Mit 0,204 Volt weniger ist der FX-4100 wie die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme zeigt wesentlich effizienter. Gleiches gilt für das Verhältnis Leistung pro Watt. Hier profitiert der FX-4100 deutlich. Aber auch der FX-6100 lässt sich dank Undervolting deutlich stromsparender betreiben. Anstatt mit 1,308 Volt konnte das hier verwendete Muster um 0,168 Volt auf 1,140 Volt undervoltet werden. Der FX-8150 lässt sich von der Spannung her am schlechtesten undervolten, was allerdings kein Nachteil ist. So kann die Standardspannung von 1,212 Volt um 0,096 Volt auf 1,116 Volt verringert werden. Wie das Leistungs-pro-Watt-Rating zeigt, sind die FX-Prozessoren undervoltet deutlich effizienter als wenn man sie übertaktet. AMD hätte hier von Haus aus besser mitdenken können, denn gerade bei der Leistungsaufnahme haben die FX-Prozessoren noch Einsparpotenzial, was bedauerlicherweise verschenkt wird.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Einleitung (CPU)*​
Folgt in den nächsten Tagen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - CineBench R11.5*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade in mehrkernoptimierten Benchmarks haben die kleineren FX-Prozessoren kaum eine Chance Modelle mit mehr Modulen zu übertreffen. Wird der FX-4100 von standardmäßigen 3,6 GHz auf 4,6 GHz übertaktet, steigt das Ergebnis in CineBench von 2,94 auf 3,73 Punkte an. Selbst mit 4,7 GHz kommt der FX-4100 nur auf 3,84 Punkte und landet so etwas hinter dem FX-6100. Erst mit 5,0 GHz (Ergebnis 4,07 Punkte) ist der FX-4100 in der Lage den FX-6100 bei 3,3 GHz (4,04 Punkte) zu überholen. Mit 4,0 GHz erreicht der FX-6100 ein Ergebnis von 4,9 Punkten. Bei 4,2 GHz sind es 5,14 Punkte und bei 4,3 GHz kommt der FX-6100 auf ein Ergebnis von 5,25 Punkten. Den FX-8150, welcher standardmäßig mit 3,6 GHz läuft und 5,92 Punkte erzielt, kann der FX-6100 erst mit 4,9 GHz (5,99 Punkte) einholen. Allerdings kann auch die Leistung des FX-8150 deutlich gesteigert werden. Mit 4,0 GHz erzielt der aktuell größte FX-Prozessor ein Ergebnis von  6,55 Punkten. Mit 4,2 GHz liegt das Ergebnis bei 6,88 Punkten und mit 4,3 GHz erreicht der Prozessor 7,05 Punkte.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - SuperPI 1M*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuperPI im 1M Modus zeigt verglichen mit CineBench ein vollkommen anderes Leistungsbild. Hier profitierten die Prozessoren durch einen möglichst hohen Takt, da SuperPI nicht mehr als einen Kern verwendet. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der FX-6100 mit seinen 3,3 GHz gegenüber dem FX-4100 und dem FX-8150 sich geschlagen geben muss. Der FX-6100 verliert aufgrund der geringeren Taktfrequenz (3,3 GHz anstatt 3,6 GHz) 2,8 Sekunden. Der FX-4100 und FX-8150 liegen mit 23,400 und 23,391 aber  gleichauf. Die ersten Plätze sichert sich allerdings der FX-4100 mit 18,445 (4,7 GHz), 18,878 (4,6 GHz) und 19,749 (4,4 GHz) Sekunden. Aufgrund der deutlich höheren Taktraten haben sowohl der FX-6100 und der FX-8150 hier keine Chance. Interessant ist aber, dass der FX-8150 bei gleicher Taktrate immer einen hauchdünn vor dem FX-6100 liegt.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - wPrime 1.55 32M*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wPrime 1.55 nutzt ebenfalls alle verfügbaren Kerne und skaliert daher sehr gut mit den einzelnen FX-Prozessoren. Der FX-4100 bildet mit 18,519 Sekunden aber klar das Schlusslicht im 32M Modus. Die Lücke zum FX-6100 beträgt über 4,6 Sekunden und lässt sich nur mit starkem Overclocking schließen. Wird der FX-4100 von 3,6 GHz auf 4,4 GHz übertaktet, verbessert sich die Zeit um 3,3 Sekunden auf 15,164 Sekunden. Mit 4,7 GHz bringt es der FX-4100 auf ein Ergebnis von 14,430 Sekunden was etwas hinter dem FX-6100 mit 3,3 GHz liegt. Hier zahlt sich die Anzahl der Module klar aus. Den FX-6100 übertrumpft der FX-4100 im 32M Modus erst mit 4,9 GHz (13,838 Sekunden).  Mit 4,0 beziehungsweise 4,2 GHz kann sich der FX-6100 aber deutlich absetzten. So verbessert sich die Zeit um 3,2 Sekunden, wenn der FX-6100 von 3,3 GHz auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet wird. Der Sprung von 4,2 auf 4,3 GHz bringt nur eine leichte Zeitersparnis von 0,2 Sekunden. Der FX-8150 kann sich mit 3,6 GHz einfach gegen den FX-6100 mit 4,3 GHz behaupten. Die Steigerung um 600 MHz auf 4,0 GHz bringt im 32M Modus eine Verbesserung von 0,966 Sekunden mit sich. Mit 4,3 GHz knabbert der FX-8150 sogar stark an der acht Sekunden Grenze.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - wPrime 1.55 1024M*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 1024M Modus von wPrime zeigt ähnliche Ergebnisse wie der 32M Modus. Auch hier bildet der FX-4100 mit 3,6 GHz und 586,358 Sekunden [09:46,358 Minuten] das Schlusslicht. Durch Overclocking auf 4,6 GHz lässt sich die Rechenzeit aber um 22 Prozent auf 457,222 Sekunden [07:37,222 Minuten] verbessern. Mit 4,7 GHz verbessert sich der FX-4100 gegenüber 4,6 GHz um 7,5 Sekunden und erreicht eine Rechenzeit von 449,673 Sekunden [07:29,673 Minuten]. Den FX-6100 knackt der FX-4100 im 1024M Modus erst mit 5,0 GHz und einer Zeit von 420,357 Sekunden [07:00,357 Minuten]. Aber auch die Rechenzeit des FX-6100 lässt sich um fast 100 Sekunden verbessern, wenn der Prozessor von 3,3 GHz auf 4,3 GHz übertaktet wird. Anstatt 426,209 Sekunden [07:06,209 Minuten] benötigt der FX-6100 dann nur noch 327,710 Sekunden [05:27,710 Minuten]. Mit Overclocking auf 4,0 GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung benötigt der FX-6100 353,650 Sekunden [05:53,650 Minuten] um den 1024M Modus zu berechnen. Der FX-8150 profitiert in multithreaded Benchmarks klar durch die Anzahl der Kerne. So kommt der FX-8150 mit seinen standardmäßigen 3,6 GHz auf eine Rechenzeit von 291,735 Sekunden [04:51,735 Minuten] und liegt knapp unterhalb der fünf Minuten Grenze. Wird der FX-8150 auf 4,0 GHz übertaktet, verbessert sich die Rechenzeit auf 262,486 Sekunden [04:22,486 Minuten]. Mit 4,3 GHz und einer Rechenzeit von 245,418 Sekunden [04:05,418 Minuten]scheitert der FX-8150 nur knapp an der vier Minuten Grenze. Vergleicht man die Werte der unübertakteten Prozessoren, so ist ersichtlich, dass der FX-8150 bei gleichem Takt und doppelter Anzahl der Module um 50,2 Prozent schneller ist, als der FX-4100.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Anno 1404*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl Anno 1404 auf höhere Taktraten und mehr Kerne skaliert, kann sich der FX-8150 nicht deutlich vom FX-6100 absetzten. Fällt der Unterschied unübertaktet noch deutlich größer aus, kann der FX-6100 mit 4,2/4,3 GHz die Lücke schließen und zum auf 4,0 GHz übertakteten FX-8150 aufschließen. Durch die höhere Taktrate des FX-6100 fällt die durchschnittliche Framerate sogar höher aus als beim FX-8150. Der kleine FX-4100 schafft es mit 4,4 GHz sich knapp hinter dem unübertakteten FX-8150 einzusortieren. Mit 4,6 GHz landet der FX-4100 knapp vor dem FX-8150. Wird der FX-4100 auf 4,7 GHz übertaktet, schafft er es sogar zu einem auf 4,0 GHz übertakteten FX-6100 aufzuschließen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Dirt 3*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders als Anno 1404 profitiert Dirt 3 eher durch die höhere Anzahl der Module. Erst mit 4,2 GHz schafft es der FX-6100 in die Nähe des FX-8150 zu kommen. Selbst der kleine FX-4100 schafft es mit 4,7 GHz zum FX-6100 aufzuschließen. Hier gleicht die hohe Taktrate die fehlenden Kerne aus. Gegen den übertakteten FX-8150 sehen die kleineren FX-Prozessoren aber kein Land. Hier hilft es auch nicht den FX-6100 auf 4,3 GHz zu übertakten. Selbst mit 4,0 GHz liegt der FX-8150 noch knapp vor dem kleineren FX-6100. Der kleine FX-4100 schafft erst mit 4,4 GHz am nicht übertakteten FX-6100 vorbeizuziehen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Weitere Messungen - Leistungsaufnahme*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Weitere Messungen - Leistung pro Watt*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme schon zeigt, benötigten die FX-Prozessoren bei höherer Spannung und höheren Taktraten deutlich mehr Strom. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das für das Leistung-pro-Watt-Rating, das es sich kaum lohnt den Prozessor mit starker Spannungserhöhung zu übertakten. Das beste Verhältnis aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch erreichen alle FX-Prozessoren, wenn sie undervoltet werden. Auch wenn dadurch die eigentliche Rechenleistung nicht steigt, lässt sich die Leistungsaufnahme aber deutlich reduzieren. Wer jedoch etwas mehr Leistung haben möchte, sollte seinen FX-Prozessor entweder ohne oder wenn nur mit kleiner Spannungserhöhung übertakten. Ideales Beispiel dafür ist der FX-8150. Ohne Overclocking kommt der FX-8150 auf 2,9 Punkte pro 100 Watt. Wird der Fx-8150 jetzt mit einer Spannungserhöhung auf 4,3 GHz übertaktet, singt der Prozessor auf 2,6 Punkte pro 100 Watt ab. Wird der FX-8150 hingegen undervoltet, kommt der Prozessor auf 3,1 Punkte pro 100 Watt.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Folgt in den nächsten Tagen.​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​PCGH - Bulldozer FX-8150 - Gelungenes Comeback für AMD?

PCGH - Bulldozer FX-6100 und FX-4100: Neue AMD-CPUs im PCGH-Testlabor

AMD FX-Series Prozessoren im PCGH-Preisvergleich

AMD AM3+ Mainboards im PCGH-Preisvergleich

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

AMD FX-Prozessor Produktsteckbrief 

AMD FX-Series Prozessoren Infopage​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (13. November 2011)

Notfall-Platzhalter.


----------



## michelthemaster (13. November 2011)

Also bis jetzt siehts schon einmal super aus. Übersichtlich und relativ klar. Ich würde eventuell den Text deiner Abschnitte geringfügig reduzieren, damit es nicht so "voll" wirkt. Bin schon gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## derP4computer (13. November 2011)

Schaut sehr gut aus, immer weiter so, freue mich drauf. 



> So plant *..........* beispielsweise einen Fertig-PC, in dem der kleinste auf vier  Modulen basierende FX-Prozessor verbaut werden soll. Die genauen  Spezifikationen können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.


Fehlt da nicht was?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. November 2011)

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## xTc (13. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht was?


 
Da fehlte H.P.. Ich hasse Word auf meinen Laptop, manchmal kopiert er Texte einfach nicht...


----------



## xTc (14. November 2011)

So, folgender Inhalt ist gerade online gegangen:

*Overclocking*

Einleitung
MaximalerReferenztakt
MaximalerNorthbridge-Takt
MaximalerSpeichertakt
MaximalerTakt(FX-4100)
MaximalerTakt(FX-6100)
MaximalerTakt(FX-8150)
Undervolting

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

Wie immer Top! 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

Mit Standardspannung 4GHz bzw. etwas mehr ist ja ganz OK.
Schade, dass es nach oben raus dann echt hässlich wird, aber das ist bei dem Mitbewerber letztendlich nicht anders.


----------



## xTc (14. November 2011)

Intel ist da nicht ganz so schlimm. Bis 4,5 GHz gehen die meisten CPUs mit guter Spannung.
Erst danach steigt die Leistungsaufnahme richtig krass an. Aber 4,5 GHz reichen bei SB-N vollkommen aus. 

Ich kann mittlerweile schon nachvollziehen, dass bei OBR der Netzteil-Stecker gestorben ist.
Mit 1,45 Volt oder mehr und 4,5 bis 4,7 GHz liegt die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU unter Vollast um 400+ Watt. 


Grüße


----------



## xTc (8. Dezember 2011)

So, folgender Inhalt ist online. Weitere Ergebnisse folgen zum Wochenende.

*Benchmarks*

Einleitung
CineBenchR11
SuperPI1M
wPrime1.5532M
wPrime1.551024M


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2011)

Super Test
Das Titelfoto ist auch klasse


----------



## ghost13 (29. Dezember 2011)

THX 

Ich werd mir 2012 sicher wieder ein AMD System Aufbauen. Mit Bulldozer FX,MSI Board,PCI-E 3,MSI HD7000 etc. ach ja SSD(must have)hol ich mir schon jetzt für mein Aktuelles System
Ihr kennt ja alle die Marktlage der HDD`s
Intel kann da einfach nicht mithalten. Der Mehrwert von Leistung steht in keiner Relation zum Unangemessen Hohen Preis der Intel/Nvidia Produkte.


----------



## thysol (30. Dezember 2011)

ghost13 schrieb:


> Intel kann da einfach nicht mithalten.



Nee, sicher nicht, Intel stampft ja auch nur den Bulldozer in Games in Grund und Boden, und in Anwendungen kann der Bulldozer gerade einmal mit einem Intel Core i7-2600K mithalten, Intel's Mittelklasse CPU.



ghost13 schrieb:


> Der Mehrwert von Leistung steht in keiner Relation zum Unangemessen Hohen Preis der Intel/Nvidia Produkte.


 
Klar doch, der Intel Core i5-2500K rockt ja nur den Bulldozer weg in Games und ist dabei auch noch guenstiger.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

ghost13 schrieb:


> THX
> 
> Ich werd mir 2012 sicher wieder ein AMD System Aufbauen. Mit Bulldozer FX,MSI Board,PCI-E 3,MSI HD7000 etc. ach ja SSD(must have)hol ich mir schon jetzt für mein Aktuelles System
> Ihr kennt ja alle die Marktlage der HDD`s
> Intel kann da einfach nicht mithalten. Der Mehrwert von Leistung steht in keiner Relation zum Unangemessen Hohen Preis der Intel/Nvidia Produkte.


 
Mh, da du PCIe 3.0 mitnehmen willst gehe ich mal davon aus du bist ein Gamer.
Schauen wir uns das doch mal an.
Ein FX 8150 kostet über 200€ und ein i3-2100 kostet nichtmal 100€.
Dann schauen wir mal wie der Bulldozer diesen zersägt, grade aufgrund des hohen Preises muss der Bulli doch besonders schnell in spielen sein:
AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausfhrlichen Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 47) - HT4U.net


Oh.

Nagut. Vllt schlägt sich der Bulli ja besser gegen den ca 160€ teurern i5-2300:
AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausfhrlichen Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 47) - HT4U.net

Oh.

Naja...beim ca 180€ teuren - man bedenke das dieser Prozessor im Laufe des Jahres schon deutlich billiger war - i5-2500k sieht dann aber bestimmt besser aus:

AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausfhrlichen Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 47) - HT4U.net


Oh.

Merkst du was?
Oder soll ich mit Grafikkarten weitermachen?
Wobei ich es da eher so sehe das Nvidia und AMD sich nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus, schön wäre vllt noch ein Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
Dann weiß man besser wo man ihn einordnen kann.
Ich habe nämlich die Entdeckung gemacht, das mein Phenom II X4 schneller ist
als ein Bulli FX8120  (Beide Oced)

Weil was bringen ein 6 oder 7 GHz wenn ein Phenom II bei Super Pi immernoch 4 Sek. schneller ist...


----------



## Seeefe (30. Dezember 2011)

ghost13 schrieb:


> THX
> Intel kann da einfach nicht mithalten. Der Mehrwert von Leistung steht in keiner Relation zum Unangemessen Hohen Preis der Intel/Nvidia Produkte.


 
Dann hast du dir wohl lange Zeit nicht mehr die Preise angesehen. Ein i5-2500K kostet 180€ (am Anfang war er bei 150€) + Board ca. 80€ 
So hats bei den Phenoms vor 1 1/2 Jahren auch ausgesehen, da waren die noch P/L Sieher, aber jtz hat sich Intel die Krone geschnappt. Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis findest du bei AMD momentan nicht. Bei Nvidia/AMD gibts eig. keinen Preislichen Unterschied genau wie bei der Leistung. 

Zum Review:

Super Teil, vorallem das Titelbild  auch wenns nicht zutrifft


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Mich wunderts, dass der Bulldozer im Cinebench so schlecht abschneidet... 

Bei meinem X6 @ 4GHz hab ich ohne Tweaks 7,02 Punkte. Für 7,05 braucht der 8-Kerner ja schon 4,3GHz.

Und der Bulldozer mit 3 Modulen kommt nicht über 5,25 Punkte, mein X6 hat ja schon bei Standardtakt 5,67.

Seltsame Ergebnisse  Naja, mein Phenom II-System war ziemlich sicher mein letztes von AMD...


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Cinebench-Ergebnisse sind normal. Ein FX-8150 braucht knapp 500 bis 600 mehr Mhz für das gleiche Ergebnis wie ein Phenom II X6.
Liegt an der schlechten IPC der Bulldozer-CPUs. 


Grüße


----------



## Alex555 (30. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh, da du PCIe 3.0 mitnehmen willst gehe ich mal davon aus du bist ein Gamer.
> Schauen wir uns das doch mal an.
> Ein FX 8150 kostet über 200€ und ein i3-2100 kostet nichtmal 100€.
> Dann schauen wir mal wie der Bulldozer diesen zersägt, grade aufgrund des hohen Preises muss der Bulli doch besonders schnell in spielen sein:
> ...



fängst du jetzt schon wieder mit dem I3 2100 an. 
Was willst du damit? Das teil ist schön und gut, hat aber nur 2Kerne. Dann doch lieber den Bulldozer mit 4Modulen, der bietet bei weitem mehr Zukunftspotenzial. 2Kerne können noch so eine gute Architektur haben, gegen 4 bzw in diesem Fall 8 haben sie in Zukunft keine Chance. 
Der I3 2100 ist eine schöne stromsparende CPU, mit dem man aktuelle Spiele gut machen kann, doch in Zukunft hat eindeutig der Bulldozer die Nase vorne. Was willst du als Referenz nehmen? Starcraft II ?? Im Multicore Bereich zeigt der Bulldozer, dass er Potenzial hat, und in Spielen hängt der Bulldozer zwar zurück, jedoch kann man diesen gut übertakten und mit Sicherheit ca 10% an Leistung hinzugewinnen, ohne viel Spannung zu erhöhen. Ich will hier nicht den Bulldozer hochloben, aber kompletter Müll ist er nicht. 
Der Bulldozer hat genug Power um Top Grafikkarten ala GTX 580 zu befeuern, er braucht sich nicht zu verstecken. 
Du kannst doch gerne mit dem I3 2100 auf Gaming Tour gehen, ich nehm dann doch lieber den FX 8150. 
Mit einem I7 kann man natürlich gut Dual Cores empfehlen. 
Und zu dem Thema Grafikkarten: Da steht AMD sehr gut da, schnellste single GPU (7970) und auch im Notebooksegment die schnellste single GPU. 
Schuss ins eigene Bein. 
BTW: Einmal ein objektiver Kommentar deinerseits wäre eine super Sache, sollte dies geschehen markiere ich mir denjenigen Tag in meinem Kalender.....


----------



## Seeefe (30. Dezember 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema Grafikkarten: Da steht AMD sehr gut da, schnellste single GPU (7970) und auch im Notebooksegment die schnellste single GPU.
> Schuss ins eigene Bein.
> BTW: Einmal ein objektiver Kommentar deinerseits wäre eine super Sache, sollte dies geschehen markiere ich mir denjenigen Tag in meinem Kalender.....


 
Haha was ein wunder das AMD momentan die schnellste Single GPU hat, die ist ja auch neu 
So ists meistens, wenn etwas neu ist


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

Meistens aber nicht immer siehe BD


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> fängst du jetzt schon wieder mit dem I3 2100 an.
> Was willst du damit? Das teil ist schön und gut, hat aber nur 2Kerne. Dann doch lieber den Bulldozer mit 4Modulen, der bietet bei weitem mehr Zukunftspotenzial. 2Kerne können noch so eine gute Architektur haben, gegen 4 bzw in diesem Fall 8 haben sie in Zukunft keine Chance.
> Der I3 2100 ist eine schöne stromsparende CPU, mit dem man aktuelle Spiele gut machen kann, doch in Zukunft hat eindeutig der Bulldozer die Nase vorne. Was willst du als Referenz nehmen? Starcraft II ?? Im Multicore Bereich zeigt der Bulldozer, dass er Potenzial hat, und in Spielen hängt der Bulldozer zwar zurück, jedoch kann man diesen gut übertakten und mit Sicherheit ca 10% an Leistung hinzugewinnen, ohne viel Spannung zu erhöhen. Ich will hier nicht den Bulldozer hochloben, aber kompletter Müll ist er nicht.
> Der Bulldozer hat genug Power um Top Grafikkarten ala GTX 580 zu befeuern, er braucht sich nicht zu verstecken.
> ...


 
Mh Multicore:
Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3

Würdest du sagen das man mit nem i3-2100 kein Bad Company 2 spielen kann? Ich denke nicht.
Auch in verschiedenen Spielen kommt der Bulli nicht wirklich gut gegen nen i3 an:
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

Und hier noch einer:
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


Aber darum ging es gar nicht. Der User den ich zitiert habe sagte das AMD aktuell eh viel billiger wäre und Intel bei der Leistung gar nicht mithalten kann. Das habe ich anhand von 3 Prozessoren die billiger sind und weitaus mehr zum Gamen taugen als der bulli wiederlegt. Was du jetzt von mir willst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der i3 gibt aktuell sicherlich ne bessere Gamer CPU als der von AMD als gamer CPU beworbene Bulli. Und jeder der erstnhaft über nen FX8150 nachdenkt hat wohl das geld sich nen i5-2xxx zu kaufen, denn der ist nach wie vor billiger und besser zum Spielen geeignet. Und darum ging es.

Aber man sieht mal wie objektiv du bist. Nur weil ich nen i7 in der Sig habe. Ich hatte bis Oktober 2010 nen Pentium 4 ohne HT, was möchtest du bitte von mir?

Und um nochwas zu den Grafikkarten zu sagen - wenn du schon nen Kreuz im Kalender machen willst dann lies bitte auch nicht nur jeden x-ten Post von mir:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-pci-express-3-0-und-28nm-23.html#post3763664

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das meine Posts in diesem Thread auch nie etwas falsches ausgesagt haben.
Aber wenn du der meinung bist der Bulli hätte genug Leistung für High End grafikkarten: Der i7-920 auch. Und der ist Jahre alte und verbraucht weniger.
HD 7970: So skaliert die GPU mit Bulldozer, Sandy Bridge und Nehalem - cpu, amd, gpu, bulldozer, radeon hd 7000


----------



## Alex555 (31. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh Multicore:
> Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3
> 
> Würdest du sagen das man mit nem i3-2100 kein Bad Company 2 spielen kann? Ich denke nicht.
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass man mit dem I3 keine Spiele spielen kann, nur dass er in Zukunft nicht viel bringen wird. 
Dass der I5 2500k schneller ist ist eine Tatsache, die ich nie angezweifelt habe. 
Und genau auf den HD 7970 link beziehe ich mich: Selbst der langsame BD schafft es die GPU zu befeuern. Also wenn jemand Server aufgaben hat ist die CPU recht gut, und auch im Gaming ist er zu "gebrauchen". Empfehlen würe ich ihn nicht, aber als den letzten Mist darstellen ist auch nicht das Wahre. Genau das hat mich an deinem Post gestört, dass du nur die mieserable Gaming Performance gezeigt hast,


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass man mit dem I3 keine Spiele spielen kann, nur dass er in Zukunft nicht viel bringen wird.
> Dass der I5 2500k schneller ist ist eine Tatsache, die ich nie angezweifelt habe.
> Und genau auf den HD 7970 link beziehe ich mich: Selbst der langsame BD schafft es die GPU zu befeuern. Also wenn jemand Server aufgaben hat ist die CPU recht gut, und auch im Gaming ist er zu "gebrauchen". Empfehlen würe ich ihn nicht, aber als den letzten Mist darstellen ist auch nicht das Wahre. Genau das hat mich an deinem Post gestört, dass du nur die mieserable Gaming Performance gezeigt hast,


 
Dann schau dir mal den Post an den ich zitiert habe. 
Im Post ging es im Gaming und derjenige hat sinngemäß gesagt das alle AMD Produkte viel besser und dabei Spottbillig sind und Intel/Nvidia viel zu teuer sind für die Leistung die sie bieten.
Also geht es in meiner Antwort auch um GAMING.
Das der Bulli im Serverbereich eine gewisse Relevanz hat habe ich in dem Post auch nie angezweifelt, anstatt mich anzugreifen hättest du ja was für den Serverbereich hinzufügen können.
Das bringt einem Gamer aber absolut gar nichts.
Und apropo Zukunftssicherheit:
Im Gamingbereich ist der Bulli nichtmal so schnell wie ein i7-920 und wie viele Jahre der alt ist weiß du ja.
Der Bulli ist als Neukauf zu langsam und zu Leistungsgungrig um den hohen Kaufpreis gerecht zu werden, da gibt es besser Produkte von der Konkurrenz und teilweise auch aus dem eigenen Haus.
Für Aufrüster lohnt es sich schon für jeden nicht der nen AM3 Board mit nem Phenom X4 hat. 
Und ja, ich rede immernoch von Gaming, wobei es auch andere Bereiche gibt in denen ein i5/i7 oder ein x6 mehr Sinn macht.

Mir würde keine Situation einfallen in dem man einem reinen Gamer zu einem Bulldozer raten sollte und daher ist er für mich nicht zu gebrauchen im Gamingbereich.

Und zum i3: Der ist Zukunftsicher genug, denn wann man wirklich von 4 oder mehr kernen profitiert steht in den Sternen. Ich würde sagen das man auf lange Sicht mit dem i3 nen besseren Deal als mit nem Bulli FX 8xxx macht, da bis so viele Core flächendeckend unterstützt werden ist er schon wieder zu lahm. Und der i3 kostet nebenbei nicht annährend soviel und sollte auch noch eine Weile reichen. Und wie gesagt wer ernsthaft über nen Bulli nachdenkt kann sich auch nen i5 leisten.


----------



## xTc (18. Januar 2012)

Da der USB-Stick mit den Benchmarks partout nicht mehr erkannt werden wollte, musste ich eine Messungen erneut durchführen. Hat leider viel länger gedauert als gehofft. 

*Benchmarks*

Benchmarks - Anno 1404
Benchmarks - Dirt 3
Weitere Messungen - Leistungsaufnahme
Weitere Messungen - Leistung pro Watt

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Januar 2012)

Ich find's klasse, dass du auch die Leistungsaufnahme so genau unter die Lupe nimmst.
Das ist der Teil, der mir sonst in vielen Reviews viel zu kurz kommt.

Wäre es dir möglich, einen älteren AMD-Prozessor (Athlon II X4, Phenom II X4/X6) mit in den Leitungsaufnahmenvergleich zu nehmen ? (Oder kannst du mir sagen, wo sich der/die Prozessoren @stock etwa einordnen würden?)
Das wäre als Vergleichswärt klasse .
In anderen Reviews wurde angeschnitten, dass der FX-6100 v.a. hier (untervoltet) die alte Riege deutlich in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## Micha_03 (18. Januar 2012)

Finde das Review sehr gut und ausführlich gemacht.
Ich kann meinen FX 6100 allerdings von 1.275 VID auf 1.1 VID undervolten (MoBo:Gigabyte GA-990xa-UD3).
Denkt ihr er würde dadurch zum FX 8150 Performance/Watt technisch aufschließen?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (18. Januar 2012)

Einen Versuch ist es wert. Link


----------



## xTc (19. Januar 2012)

Micha_03 schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen FX 6100 allerdings von 1.275 VID auf 1.1 VID undervolten (MoBo:Gigabyte GA-990xa-UD3).
> Denkt ihr er würde dadurch zum FX 8150 Performance/Watt technisch aufschließen?


 
Nein, die 0,04 Volt bringen nicht so viel, das der FX-6100 (UV) zum normalen FX-8150 aufschließt. 


Grüße


----------



## Patentblau V (19. Januar 2012)

Sehr guter und ausführlicher Test! Danke!


----------



## Adam West (20. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder das non plus Ultra aller User Test! Klasse gemacht* xTc** 

*MfG


----------



## smith0815 (20. Januar 2012)

Die Tests an sich sind wirklich klasse und waren bestimmt sehr aufwändig, auch für die Ausführlichkeit vielen Dank! 

Trotzdem hättest du ruhig selektierte CPUs nehmen können. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob die Architektur gerade einmal das Taktpotential der Konkurrenz mitbringt und dabei auch noch ordentlich mehr Leistung verheizt. In einigen Reviews und Userberichten waren aber schon Bulldozer zu sehen, die locker 5Ghz+ gemacht haben und das Übertaktungspotential verringert dann immerhin den Abstand zu Intel.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Januar 2012)

smith0815 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hättest du ruhig selektierte CPUs nehmen können. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob die Architektur gerade einmal das Taktpotential der Konkurrenz mitbringt und dabei auch noch ordentlich mehr Leistung verheizt.


 
Wieso ? Das hätte doch die Ergebnisse verfälscht. 
(Im übrigen bringt das dem normalen User nix, weil der sich dann an Leistungswerten orientiert, an die er mit nicht-selektierten Chips nicht herankommt !).
Entweder einen "normalen" Intel gegen einen "normalen" AMD, oder eben jeweils selektierte.


----------



## Adam West (20. Januar 2012)

smith0815 schrieb:


> Die Tests an sich sind wirklich klasse und waren bestimmt sehr aufwändig, auch für die Ausführlichkeit vielen Dank!
> 
> Trotzdem hättest du ruhig selektierte CPUs nehmen können. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob die Architektur gerade einmal das Taktpotential der Konkurrenz mitbringt und dabei auch noch ordentlich mehr Leistung verheizt. In einigen Reviews und Userberichten waren aber schon Bulldozer zu sehen, die locker 5Ghz+ gemacht haben und das Übertaktungspotential verringert dann immerhin den Abstand zu Intel.


 
Man muss aber den durchschnittlich verfügbaren Anteil testen, das was für alle da ist und sind wir mal ehrlich, der Bulli bringt nichtmal das Taktpotenzial der Konkurrenz^^

@ fisch@namenssuche: Deine Sig is ja derbe


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. Januar 2012)

smith0815 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hättest du ruhig selektierte CPUs nehmen können. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob die Architektur gerade einmal das Taktpotential der Konkurrenz mitbringt und dabei auch noch ordentlich mehr Leistung verheizt. In einigen Reviews und Userberichten waren aber schon Bulldozer zu sehen, die locker 5Ghz+ gemacht haben und das Übertaktungspotential verringert dann immerhin den Abstand zu Intel.


So ein Quatsch....! Damit dir der Bulldozer in deinem "inneren Fairytale" nicht "so weit von Sandy Bridge" entfernt ist..?
@ Xtc...toller Test, aber irgendwie fehlt da noch was am Ende..., oder..?


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2012)

smith0815 schrieb:


> Die Tests an sich sind wirklich klasse und waren bestimmt sehr aufwändig, auch für die Ausführlichkeit vielen Dank!
> 
> Trotzdem hättest du ruhig selektierte CPUs nehmen können. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob die Architektur gerade einmal das Taktpotential der Konkurrenz mitbringt und dabei auch noch ordentlich mehr Leistung verheizt. In einigen Reviews und Userberichten waren aber schon Bulldozer zu sehen, die locker 5Ghz+ gemacht haben und das Übertaktungspotential verringert dann immerhin den Abstand zu Intel.


 
Ich habe extra keine selektierten CPUs genommen. Der FX-8150 hier aus dem Test packt mit 1,5 Volt auch 4,7 GHz. Allerdings sollte man der CPU eine solch hohe Spannung nicht auf Dauer zumuten. Für kurze Benchmarks okay, aber 24/7 mit einem Luftkühler musst das nicht sein. 




ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> @ Xtc...toller Test, aber irgendwie fehlt da noch was am Ende..., oder..?



Fazit folgt noch. 


Grüße


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Januar 2012)

Super Test  erschrecken sind nur die Ergebnis - mal zum vergleich mein 1055t @3,5ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöner Test,
hilfreich wäre es vllt gewesen zumindest einen Verlgeichsprozessor dazu zu nehmen.
Z.B. einen Phenom II X6. Daran hätte man dann noch leichter sehen können ob 
wir uns im Bereich einer Melone bewegen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr euch schon so an dem Zitat freut, dürfte euch die Antwort auch gefallen :



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du tust der Melone bitter unrecht.
> Stelle dich mit beiden auf einen Hügel und lasse sie hinunter rollen.  Jede Wette, dass die Melone den Bulli um Längen schlägt.



(Bevor ihr mir was unterstellt: Ich hab' einen AMD im Rechner und der bleibt auch erstmal da, bis Ivy und Piledriver heraußen sind )


----------



## n3rd (20. Januar 2012)

@xTc: Hab momentan einen 960T auf meinem AM3+ Board laufen. Das Bios ist aktuell. Wenn ich nun die deaktevierten 2 Kerne freischalte, habe ich im Bios ebenfalls noch eine Option den 7 und 8-ten Kern freizuschalten.
Ist es nun bei den Bullys ebenfalls möglich die fehlende Kerne zu aktivieren? Hats jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, die kleineren FX-CPUs konnten nicht freigeschaltet werden. 


Grüße


----------



## smith0815 (20. Januar 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Wieso ? Das hätte doch die Ergebnisse verfälscht.
> (Im übrigen bringt das dem normalen User nix, weil der sich dann an Leistungswerten orientiert, an die er mit nicht-selektierten Chips nicht herankommt !).
> Entweder einen "normalen" Intel gegen einen "normalen" AMD, oder eben jeweils selektierte.


 Mit Overclocking sieht es bei "Leistung pro Watt" aber noch schlechter aus für AMD. Also entweder man hilft AMD ein wenig und selektiert erst einmal, es gibt ja Bulldozer die gut gehen, oder zur Not lieber ganz ohne Overclocking testen. Dass Bulldozer nicht ganz an Lynnfeld herankommt, ist ja nichts Neues mehr.

Trotzdem, wie immer super Review von xTc! Mir passt nur nicht, wie schlecht die Bulldozer abschneiden und dass nicht einmal das enorme Übertaktungspotential bestätigt wird.


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2012)

smith0815 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wie immer super Review von xTc! Mir passt nur nicht, wie schlecht die Bulldozer abschneiden und dass nicht einmal das enorme Übertaktungspotential bestätigt wird.



Ich kann die Bulldozer leider nicht verzaubern, so dass sie schneller sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2012)

Meine Güte, was die Teile an Strom ziehen! Das ist nicht mehr feierlich!


----------



## Wanderer (21. Januar 2012)

Toller Test, das schaut sehr professionell aus 

mal davon abgesehen, dass alle CPUs leider viel zu wenig Leistung bringen, sind die Leistungsabstände der einzelnen CPUs von AMD sehr gut gewählt.

Ich warte ja immer noch auf eine ordentliche Revision damit man den Bulli II oder III mit nicht all zu schlechtem Gewissen kaufen kann


----------



## TheBkFlash (21. Januar 2012)

Naja gute Taktraten. Ich hatte den FX-4100 selber und er war langsamer als ein X4 965 . Und ganz ehrlich nur via Multi kann jeder Übertakten die besten Taktraten 
erhält man bei AMD mit Multi und FSB  dann wäre er auch stabil gewesen bei über 4.9GHz. Ihr seit ein Testlabor habt WaKüs etc da aber Ok. Danke für den Test . 

Ich bin mir sicher mit einer WaKü würde einiges mehr gehen.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Januar 2012)

Mit einer Wakue wird sicher mehr gehn nur braucht man dann im oberen OC bereich sprich ab 1,5 vcore und mehr schon viel Fläche! 
Nur ist es total unwirtschaftlich so hohes OC zu betreiben wenn fast alles nur in Wärme abgeht und der Nutzen sehr sehr kleine ist 

Ich bin gespannt ob ein neues Stepping den Bullli effizienter macht !


----------



## gecan (25. Januar 2012)

also ich muss sagen das mein fx6100@4,2ghz satte 1,56v im bios braucht damit er stabil läuft laut prime95 test über 90min 

dann 4,3ghz@1,61v im bios & 4,4ghz@1,66v im bios ebenfalls laut prime95 test über 90min stabil.




Edit:

kann mir mal bitte einer erklären warum meine rams 933mhz@cl9 nicht mit 1,5v betrieben werden können ?

auf mein alten 1100t@4,3ghz liefen die rams problemlos auf 933mhz@cl9 bei 1,5v.

bei den fx 6100 muss ich auf 1,695v einstellen damit der sys stabil läuft 

weder mit xmp profile noch auf manuelle einstellung laufen die rams auf 1,5v stabil 

aber hier mal ein bild von meine ram memory und spd


----------



## Micha_03 (25. Januar 2012)

Da musst du bei deinem FX 6100 aber ne ganz schön hohe Spannung für solch niedrige Frequenzen anlegen.
Meiner läuft mit stock Spannung (1.275v) auf 4Ghz.
Hast wohl ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt.


----------



## gecan (25. Januar 2012)

naja ka enweder habe ich immer pech mit den exemplare cpus oder es stinkt irgendwo an der sache  

ich will damit meinen ich habe genung von i7 920/930 gehabt die ich testen konnte und dort war das selbe spiel mit viel vcore 

aber ich bin mal gespannt was der fx-8150 so an vcore benötigt um in auf 4,6ghz zubetreiben 

den wie ich weiss machen doch fast alle cpu gute 1ghz takt und ich muss schon lachen das er sicher nen saftigen vcore dafür benötigt 

der tut mir jetzt schon leid


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2012)

Für 4,6 GHz braucht der FX-8150 schon üble 1,45 Volt...


Grüße


----------



## gecan (25. Januar 2012)

1,45v für bios? 

oder prime95 last+stable ?


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2012)

Prime Last stable. Im Bios müssen dann in etwa 1,45625 Volt eingestellt sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## gecan (25. Januar 2012)

welches board ?

den wenn es beim last genauso viel vcore benötigt wie beim bios 

muss es sich doch um loadline calibration handeln oder nicht ?


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2012)

Richtig, das Zauberwort ist "_Loadline Calibration_". Das Mainboard ist ein Crosshair IV Formula von Asus.


----------



## gecan (25. Januar 2012)

leider hat mein ud7 rev 1.0 kein LLC im bios 

glaub muss mein board los werden und mir den sabertooth kaufen, der LLC+UEFI bietet.


----------



## Xanthor1009 (28. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage:

Kann ich meinen Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler auch für die AMD FX-Prozessoren nutzen? Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

Es passen die gleichen Kühler wie bei AM3.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück hab ich noch einen guten alten phenom II 
Der ist in SuperPi @4GHz schneller als der fx 4100 @4,7 GHz. (17,706s zu 18,455s)


----------



## MagicMongo (4. Februar 2012)

Hi @ all,

so,erstmal bin ich neu hier und ich befasse mich trotzdem mit der gesammten Materie.Allerdings mehr als Laie,persönlich halte ich nicht viel von OC,was wohl mehr an der Angst liegt,130euros in den Sand zu setzen.
Aber,nun den......
Worum es mir im moment geht,ist,inwiefern ist es für mich als Gamer relevant oder auch signifikant bemerkbar,das ich nen AMD oder Intel benutze.???
Gibt es dort "wirklich spürbare tolleranzen" für mich??

Den ich neige immo dazu,mein derzeitiges System mit Athlon2 x4 630 und nen Asrock m3a770de mit 4gb 1333 zu entfernen und mit folgenden komponenten neu auszustatten:

AMD FX 6100 oder (FX 8120....evtl)
Asus M5A99X Evo
2x  4GB Corsair Vengeance Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9

Weiter besteht mein Sys aus einer Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC  einem Netzteil von Bequiet mit 500w (GOLD) und einem INWIN Maelstrom Bigtower. EDIT: WIN7 HP 64bit...

Ich bin eigentlich schon immer gut gefahren mit AMD und möchte eigentlich auch dabei bleiben.Das meine derzeitigen kompo's die gute Graka ausbremsen dürfte sehr wahrscheinlich sein.

Naja,für mich ist also wichtig,fahre ich mit der neuen Kombi gut,oder sollte ich wirklich als Gamer auf Intel umsteigen?? 

Games: MW3 Starcraft2  alles immer HIgh Details.

Mfg


----------



## Micha_03 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf ein Intelsystem mit i5 2400 umsteigen mt z.B. Asus p8h67 board.


----------



## MagicMongo (4. Februar 2012)

Hmm,ok.

Wenn,dann so.....

*Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3  und i52400.*


Was mich allerdings an den Mainboards intelseitig stört ist der USB3.0 Support.
den mein Gehäuse hat ja oben im Deckel 4xUSB 2.0  und 2xUSB 3.0 Plus 1x Firewire,die wären dann so gut wie tot. Das problem hab ich bei AMD-Boards,egal welches, überhaupt nicht. Bei intel muss ich schon ordentlich tiefer in die Geldbörse greifen,um USB 3.0 Support für Frontpanell zu bekommen. erst ab der Preisklasse von ca. 140 euro (beiZ68) gelingt mir das.
Echt schade,das AMD in Sachen CPU-Leistung so derbe federn lässt.


----------



## XE85 (4. Februar 2012)

Bitte für Kaufberatungen das entsprechende unterforum nutzen, danke

mfg


----------



## Mr.joker (23. März 2012)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie groß der Heatspreader ist?
Also, wo er sich da einordnet, im Vergleich zu Intel (z.B. LGA155, 37,5 x 37,5 mm).
Bei Intel findet man solche Angaben auf der Website, bei AMD habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.
Hat zufällig jemand gerade so eine FX-... CPU neben sich liegen und kann das mal nachmessen? 
(Auch interessieren würde mich die Größe von der A-Serie, falls das gerade jemand weiß.)


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

wollte mal fragen.

hab ein pc mit amd phenom II x6 1055T @ 3,5 ghz.stehen.

ich habe jetzt gehört das FX reihe doch nicht besser ist als mein model sprich die 1090T oder 1100 t modelle

ist der bulldozer doch so nicht besser als phenom II ? lohnt es sich z.b. gegen ein fx 8150 ausrüsten oder liber sein lassen und die nächste generation abwarten ?


----------



## FKY2000 (18. April 2012)

Es geht darum was Du machen möchtest.

Für Video- und Audiobearbeitung, sowie Rendering (parallelisierte Anwendungen, sprich mehrkern-optimiertes Arbeiten) ist ein FX 8120/8150 sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Es gibt ne Menge zufriedene User, die es diesbzgl. nicht bereuen, sich einen solchen Prozzi angeschafft zu haben. Zumal die Boards der 100 Eur Klasse durch die Bank besser ausgestattet sind, als entspr. Boards für Intel-Systeme.

Wenn Du aber hauptsächlich damit zocken willst, würde auch ich Dir einen Intel 2500k o.ä. empfehlen.

Wenn Du bereits einen X6 hast, wie Du schreibst und der stabil mit 3,5 Ghz läuft, sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund überhaupt was zu ändern CPU-seitig?? 
Vielleicht bringen Dich andere Änderungen weiter, wie z.B. SSD, RAM, GPU etc.


----------



## Xibit1990 (19. April 2012)

Nice Review.

Nur Schade, dass der Bully langsamer ist als andere Phenom II Prozssoren


----------



## aldeseele (29. April 2012)

Klasse Thread! Danke!


----------



## dersteini74 (18. Juli 2012)

MagicMongo schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> so,erstmal bin ich neu hier und ich befasse mich trotzdem mit der gesammten Materie.Allerdings mehr als Laie,persönlich halte ich nicht viel von OC,was wohl mehr an der Angst liegt,130euros in den Sand zu setzen.
> Aber,nun den......
> ...


Würde da schon lieber den fx 6200 nehmen der ist noch etwas schneller.
Aber wenn es umbedingt etwas ganz neues sein soll dann Intel sind doch viel schneller in der spiele leistung


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2012)

Also den FX-6200 würde ich dem FX-8120 klar vorziehen. Alternativ einen Core i5, der kostet dann ein paar Euro mehr.

140,- AMD FX-Series FX-6200
  75,- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	 

175,- Intel Core i5-3450	
  75,- MSI B75A-G43


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Juli 2012)

Speziell in Starcraft 2 wirst Du (momentan) mit einem Intel-Prozessor das weitaus bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis erhalten. Das Spiel braucht in der Regel besonders hohe Pro-Takt-Leistung, da es kaum von vielen Kernen profitiert. Selbst ein i3-2100 überholt dadurch jeden AMD FX-Prozessor mühelos, mit i5-Prozessoren sieht es noch besser aus. Zukünftig (Termin unbekannt) soll das Spiel angepasst werden, sodass es auch von mehr Kernen besser profitiert. Allerdings selbst das wird nichts daran ändern, dass Intel aktuell für Spieler einfach das attraktivere Angebot besitzt.


----------



## godfather22 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab jetzt mal auf meinem neuen Board meinen FX-6100 übertaktet und hatte mir als Ziel 4,4Ghz gesetzt, dafür brauche ich jedoch 1,467V (mit CPU-Z ausgelesen) und die Temperaturen sind neben der Heizuung mit 63°C auch noch passabel denke ich. Was meint ihr wie lange der das aushällt oder wie sich das auf ihn auswirken könnte?


----------



## Ceralion (29. Januar 2013)

Wie lange es sich auswirkt kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Aber die CPU könnte kühler sein. Welchen kühler benuztz du?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2013)

Wie lange sie damit Läuft, kann ich die auch nicht sagen, aber Teste doch mal aus, wie viel sie für 4,3 oder 4,2 oder 4,1 GHz braucht. Die paar hundert MHz reißen es dann auch nicht mehr raus und wenn du für ein paar MHz weniger deutlich weniger Spannung brauchst, würde ich das so machen.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Januar 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab mittlerweile einen fx-8320 und der silver arrow sb-e extreme ist schon bestellt 
Mir ist es jetzt auch ziemlich egal ob er 5 oder 2 Jahre lebt 
Und mit der Spannung, mit der ich beim fx-6100 4,4GHz geschafft hab schaff ich jetzt 4,6GHz.


----------



## infantri (5. März 2013)

Hm die 18 sec im super pi schafft mein 965 schon bei 4ghz nen ticken schneller, komisch warum der fx dafür 4,7ghz benötigt.

MFG


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. März 2013)

Ernst gemeint?

Wurde doch schon öfters gesagt. Die Pro-Takt-Leistung ist beim FX einfach viel schlechter. 

PS: mit einem frisch aufgesetzten XP ohne Hintergrundschei*e, graka Treiber und Explorer kannst du bei superpi bestimmt nochmal eine Sekunde sparen.


----------



## infantri (5. März 2013)

Woher soll ich wissen was du schon gelesen hast ? Ich wuste es halt noch nicht. 

Wenn ich die benches so sehe frage ich mich ob der fx 8350 in world of warcraft z.b überhaupt etwas bringt wenn die pro takt so schlecht skallieren da bringen mir die 4ghz standart mal garnichts.

MFG


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. März 2013)

Sorry, aber es gibt so Leute, die wissen ganz genau warum der nicht so schnell ist und möchten nur n bissle drauf rumreiten. Und zeigen wie toll ihre eigene CPU doch ist. (Sind allerdings selten Phenom II User)

Deswegen ja das mit dem ernst gemeinte frage. Wenn du es nicht wusstest, ist ja alles ok.  


Ja, der hohe Takt alleine bringt erstmal nix und sagt auch nix über die Leistung aus. 
Deshalb gibts ja benchmarks.


----------



## infantri (5. März 2013)

Ok da hätte ich wohl was genau schreiben sollen, denn mich schockt es ehr da ich umsteigen wollte auf nen fx, nur wenn ich diese werte sehe glaube ich das es geld verschwendung wäre.

Da werde ich wohl weitere benches abwarten müssen ob sich der fx 8350 lohnt, leider gibts einfach viel zu viele unterschiedliche benches das man schon garnicht mehr weiß was man glauben soll.
Der cinebench sieht zwar ganz ok aus, aber bei 8 kerne auch kein wunder.

Mir ist auch klar das der tak aleine nicht reicht, cache und befehls sätze sind genau so wichtig nur gerade da dachte ich sind die fx um eniges besser.
Wenn das so weiter geht dann vk ich das sys wieder und bau mirn intel sys, wenn ich das gewust hätte das netmal wow auf absolut max mit ner 570 spielbar ist, hätte ich das nicht gemacht^^ 

MFG


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. März 2013)

Naja, du musst halt gucken, was in deinen meist genutzten Anwendungen/Spielen vorne ist. Niemand spielt den ganzen Tag Superpi.
Außerdem läuft Superpi nur auf einem Kern, da kann der Bulldozer seine Stärken halt überhaupt nicht ausspielen.

Sehe das aber ähnlich wie du, wollte erst auch umsteigen, aber das lohnt sich nicht so wirklich und außerdem ist mir (Gelegenheitsspieler) der alte Phenom II auch noch schnell genug.


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2013)

Ich würd mir mal den Test hier angucken: FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten an

Von den FX-Modellen lohnt sich maximal der FX-6300, welcher sogar meist schneller als ein FX-8320 ist. Die 3 Module des 6300 werden einfach besser ausgelastet, daher ist der schneller.


----------



## infantri (6. März 2013)

Ich spiele nur mit meinem hauptrechner und das sehr viel, von daher brauche ich schon leistung. meine vorstellung ist halt der 8350, der sollte auch schneller sein als der fx 6300 ?

mfg


----------



## Dontae (12. April 2013)

Alle die es jetzt mit der Angst zu tun bekommen. PI ist gleich 3. Aber abgesehen davon gehe ich stark davon aus das die FX Reihe in der Zukunft gut abschneiden werden. Die ganzen Singlethread spiele da kannst du doch in die Tonne klopfen xD. Der Markt wird doch immer noch von der PS3 mit beeinflusst. Und deren Portierungen sind halt nicht der hit. Aber jetzt kommt ja bald die PS4 mit einem Bulli 8 Kern drin. Von daher werden die ganze Portierungen wieder gut aussehen. Selbst Aktuell Crysis lässt die FX reihe mal in ein besseres Licht blicken. 

Hier paar benches:
Crysis 3 im CPU-Test: AMDs FX-Prozessoren dominieren unsere Benchmarks
Crysis 3 Performance Test: Graphics & CPU - TechSpot

Also Leute keine Panik wird alles gut xD. Ich finde Intel bietet nur in einer Sache absoluten Rekord. Und das ist bezüglich Kartellrecht, mit 1,06 Mrd.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. April 2013)

Dontae schrieb:


> [...] Aber jetzt kommt ja bald die PS4 mit einem Bulli 8 Kern drin. Von daher werden die ganze Portierungen wieder gut aussehen. Selbst Aktuell Crysis lässt die FX reihe mal in ein besseres Licht blicken. [...]


In der PS4 ist kein Bulldozer(abkömmling) sondern ein Jaguar(abkömmling). 
Der Bulldozer ist eine auf hohen Takt ausgelegte Desktop-CPU (4+GHz, 125W TDP, beim 8-Core Topmodell) und es müssen sich 2 Kerne einige Einheiten Teilen, 
der Jaguar ist eine Low-Power APU für Netbooks und Subnotbooks, (1,8-2,0GHz, 25W TDP, beim 4-Core Topmodell) hat aber alle üblichen Einheiten pro Core und ist nicht auf hohen Takt ausgelgegt.

Trotzdem hoffe ich auch, dass AMD dadurch einen Vorteil hat. Auch wenn ich befürchte, dass bis das durchschlägt der Bulldozer sowieso zu lahm ist. (genau so wie ein aktueller i5 dann zu lahm sein wird)
Außerdem kauft in 3 Jahren auch niemand mehr einen Bullldozer (1.Gen), auch wenn er in dortigen Spielen schneller sein würde als ein i5 3570k. Das sind dann beides alte, lahme CPUs, die nicht mehr produziert werden.


----------



## zrainer (18. April 2013)

Dontae schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommt ja bald die PS4 mit einem Bulli 8 Kern drin. Von daher werden die ganze Portierungen wieder gut aussehen. Selbst Aktuell Crysis lässt die FX reihe mal in ein besseres Licht blicken.


 8 "Kerne" -1 "Kern" für Downloads und garantiert einen für die Video aufnahmen macht 6 "Kerne", hinzukommt da das Spiel ja im Hintergrund weiterlaufen kann und man zb jemanden anderen zusieht (dafür geht bestimmt auch 1 "Kern" drauf- also für den Stream)

Ingesamt glaube ich nicht, das mehr als 4 Kerne genutzt bzw Standard werden . Desweiteren weist Windows Threads den "Kernen" wahllos zu, aber die PS4 mit garantie nicht- somit braucht man nicht auf Wunder hoffen für den PC.


----------



## godfather22 (18. April 2013)

zrainer schrieb:


> 8 "Kerne" -1 "Kern" für Downloads und garantiert einen für die Video aufnahmen macht 6 "Kerne", hinzukommt da das Spiel ja im Hintergrund weiterlaufen kann und man zb jemanden anderen zusieht (dafür geht bestimmt auch 1 "Kern" drauf- also für den Stream)
> 
> Ingesamt glaube ich nicht, das mehr als 4 Kerne genutzt bzw Standard werden . Desweiteren weist Windows Threads den "Kernen" wahllos zu, aber die PS4 mit garantie nicht- somit braucht man nicht auf Wunder hoffen für den PC.



Wieso setzt du Kerne in Klammern? Und woher beziehst du dein Wissen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. April 2013)

Ich gehe eher von (mindestens) 6 Kernen für das Spiel aus. 
Man muss ja nicht für jeden Käse eigenen Kern reservieren. 
Wird bei den "aktuellen" Konsolen ja auch nicht gemacht. 

Vor allem: wie kommst du darauf, dass die ganze Zeit während des Spielens ein Kern für eine Funktion reserviert wird, die sich um das am Laufen Halten des Spiels im Stand-By oder beim Filme schauen kümmert?
Die wird doch erst dann benötigt, wenn man eben nicht mehr spielt.

Auch Downloaden benötigt sicher keinen eigenen Kern. Das läuft neben dem OS und irgend welchem social-network Gedöns alles auf einem Kern. 
Dann noch einen fürs an-freunde-streamem sowie aufnehmen und fertig. 
Wobei man diese Funktion bei anspruchsvollen Spielen auch deaktivieren könnte.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. April 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso setzt du Kerne in Klammern? Und woher beziehst du dein Wissen?


 
Weil es keine Kerne im üblichen Sinne sind.
4 Module, 8 Integer-Kerne. Aber nicht einfach "Kerne" wie es sie vor Bulldozer bei AMD oder immernoch bei Intel gab.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil es keine Kerne im üblichen Sinne sind.
> 4 Module, 8 Integer-Kerne. Aber nicht einfach "Kerne" wie es sie vor Bulldozer bei AMD oder immernoch bei Intel gab.



Ea wird aber ein Jaguar und kein Bulldozer verbaut. 
Und bei Jaguar gibt es keine Module, dort sind es vollwertige Kerne.


----------



## godfather22 (18. April 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ea wird aber ein Jaguar und kein Bulldozer verbaut.
> Und bei Jaguar gibt es keine Module, dort sind es vollwertige Kerne.


 
Und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## Dontae (20. April 2013)

PS4: Sony zeigt neue Playstation - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Auszug:
Die PS4 beruht auf PC-Technik, wird von einem Prozessor mit x86-Architektur von AMD angetrieben, der acht Kerne hat, auch die Grafikkarte soll ein hochgezüchtetes PC-Modell sein. Insgesamt acht Gigabyte gemeinsam genutzter Arbeitsspeicher stehen für CPU und Grafik zur Verfügung. Eine große Festplatte soll schnelle Datentransfers ermöglichen. Im Hintergrund sorgt ein neuer Cloud-Dienst für den Austausch unter den Geräten und mit anderen Spielern.

Playstation 4: Achtkern-CPU und Liverpool-GPU für Next-Gen-Spiele | heise online

Auszug:
Nach den von Kotaku veröffentlichten Daten dürfte die Orbis-Hardware viel PC-ähnlicher sein als jene der derzeitigen PS3. Letztere nutzt als wesentliche Komponenten die Nvidia-GPU RSX und den schwierig programmierbaren Cell-Prozessor. Laut Kotaku besteht das Dev-Kit aus einer AMD-CPU mit 8 Bulldozer-Kernen, 8 GByte RAM und einer "R10XX"-GPU, die wiederum auf 2,2 GByte Videospeicher Zugriff hat. Sie soll unter dem Codenamen "Liverpool" laufen, zur Southern-Islands-Generation gehören und auf die zu DirectX 11.1 kompatible GCN-Architektur setzen.

@john201050
Mal kurz deine Quellen posten bitte.

Hier hab ich etwas Bezüglich Codename "Jaguar" gefunden.
http://www.hardware-infos.com/news/4276/ps4-prozessor-leistungsfaehiger-als-amd-cpus.html

Auszug:
    Single-Chip-Prozessor
    CPU: "SuperCharged" x86-64 von AMD, Name “Jaguar”, 8 Kerne
    GPU : 1.84 Teraflops, Radeon-basiert ("next generation")
    8 GB RAM (GDDR5 mit einer Anbindung von 176 GB/Sekunde ), shared Memory für CPU und GPU
    Festplatte
    Blu-ray-Laufwerk (BD 6xCAV, DVD 8xCAV)
    USB 3.0
    LAN mit bis zu 1000BASE-T
    WLAN mit 802.11 b/g/n
    Bluetooth® 2.1 (EDR)
    HDMI- und Analog-AV out
    Digital Output (optisch)


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2013)

Es tut mir Leid, bezüglich Jaguar hab ich mich geiirt. Da kommen wirklich Kerne zum Einsatz.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. April 2013)

@Dontae

Quellen suche ich nachher raus, wenn ich nicht über die app on bin und werde sie dann hier editieren. 

Aber um das nochmal kurz auszuführen. 
Die CPU der PS4 wird man so nicht auf dem Markt sehen. Diese setzt sich nämlich aus 2 4-Kern Jaguar Chips zusammen. Das Topmodell der Jaguar Chips wird 4 Kerne besitzen, vermutlich einen Takt zwischen 1,5GHz und 1,8GHz sowie eine TDP von 25W. 

Deswegen findet man nur FX-8xx0, (und Opteron) wenn man nach einer 8-Kern AMD CPU sucht.


EDIT:
So, wusste nicht genau, für was du alles Quellen möchtest, deswegen hab ich dir einfach mal etwas gesucht. Wenn du noch weitere willst, melde dich. 
Hier steht, dass nicht Pildriver Module (aktuellen Bulldozer) sondern die kommenden Jaguar Kerne.
Hier steht, dass der Jaguar Chip "Kabini" 4 Kerne sowie einen Verbraucht von unter 25W haben wird.

Dass der PS-4 Chip sich aus 2 4-Kern Jaguars zusammensetzen wird, finde ich auf die Schnelle nirgends, aber das muss ja so sein, um auf die 8 Kerne zu kommen.


----------



## Dontae (21. April 2013)

Also 4C/8T oder 4c/4T? Oder wird davon ausgegangen das es 4 echte Kerne sind x2? Wie auch immer, lustiger finde ich das AMD jetzt grün wird xD. 5-25 Watt+AMD, komische Kombination und dann noch 4 echte Kerne bei AMD, HALLO?  Da wird auch noch erwähnt Leistung/Verbrauch wahrscheinlich #1 Oo. Das hört sich alles so Krass gut an, dass ich die Hoffnung vorerst mal doch aufgeben werde xD.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2013)

4C/4T pro CPU. 2 Davon ergeben die 8C/8T der PS4.

AMD hat auch jetzt schon CPUs mit einer TDP von 5-18W. Bei einem oder 2 echten Kernen.
Nennt sich Bobcat, der kommende Nachfolger ist der Jaguar.

Das sind aber Netbook und Tablet APUs, da ist die Leistung nicht umwerfend. 
Außerdem braucht man eine CPU mit 95W Verbrauch für so einen Anwendungszweck erst gar nicht zu releasen. Man hat keine andere Wahl als stromsparend zu sein.


----------



## Moshpit1990 (13. November 2013)

wie hoch kann ich denn die zahl stellen 
welche zahl (x22 oder x21 oder x20 usw ) core performence boost oder das cpu clock ratio ohne das etwas kaputt geht
und ohne spannung zu erhöhen sorry habe davon leider keine ahnung


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Dezember 2013)

Fuu, jahrelang hab ich nur mit multiplikator oct und heute hab ich festgestellt das die standard spannung (bei 3,6ghz) bereits 1,385V beträgt 
hab nun undervoltet+Oc
Resultat vorsischtshalber 3,8 ghz und 1,25V (weiter will das board nicht undervolten :/)


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal, muss man manche FX-6100 irgendwie unlocken, bevor man an denen OC betreiben kann?

Hatte gestern mal die automatischen OC-Einstellungen vom 990FX Extreme 9 ausprobiert und bin bei meinem 6100 ohne Probleme auf 4125 MHz gekommen.

Dann hatte ich das auch bei dem 6100er vom Frauchen PC versucht (gleiches Board ect) und da ging ja gar nichts.
Noch nicht mal 5 % Steigerung ohne daß es zu einer Fehlermeldung kam (weiß aber jetzt nicht mehr was drin stand... War spät gestern).


----------



## silent-hunter000 (31. Dezember 2013)

Nein muss man nicht.
Sind wenn ich mich nicht täusche alle mit freiem Multi unterwegs.


----------



## EliteGroup (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

In der beschreibung steht das der FX-4100 bei 4,6 GHz @ 1,404 Volt läuft.
Ich muss ihn für genau 4,6GHz auf ganze 1,552 Volt hochschrauben damit er stabil läuft ansonst stürtzt der PC ab unter der Volt zahl. Ist das trotzdem normal oder was stimmt bei mir nicht (Nur den multiplikator hochgesetzt auf x23.0) ist die Voltzahl zu hoch und gefährlich?


----------



## superscavenger (19. November 2014)

Es muss nicht jede CPU gleich gut zu übertakten sein...der eine läuft mit mehr der andere mit weniger...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

superscavenger schrieb:


> Es muss nicht jede CPU gleich gut zu übertakten sein...der eine läuft mit mehr der andere mit weniger...



Ich hoffe du hast gesehen dass der Thread 3 Jahre und der letzten Beitrag 10 Monate alt ist.

Also bitte lass die Leichen in Keller, wenn die Oma tot ist, ist sie tot und man sollte sie in Ruhe lassen.

Zu deiner Behauptung, ja es stimmt da jede CPU anders auf V und Temperaturen reagiert. Ich habe CPUs erlebt die sind mit 1,10V unter 60° bei Prime geblieben und mit 1,15V waren es schon 75°…


----------



## superscavenger (19. November 2014)

Sorry da hab ich leider nicht auf das datum gekuckt...Danke ja de lassma im keller... is besser


----------



## xjonas97 (26. November 2014)

Bei meinem alten FX den ich vor meinem i5 hatte war der Multi gelocked.


----------



## KnSN (27. Juni 2015)

xjonas97 schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten FX den ich vor meinem i5 hatte war der Multi gelocked.



Der bereitgestellte Funktionsumfang von jener indes zum Einsatz gekommenen Hauptplatine ist zu abgespeckt. 
Du hattest an der falschen Stelle gespart. 
Das Mainboard ist nicht bloß die Hauptkomponente des Computers, sondern sie ist zugleich die wichtigste Komponente in Gesamtem. 

Eine gescheite Hauptplatine wird an ihrer Art des Stromanschlusses für das Spannungsreglermodul (Voltage Regulator Module) entlarvt. 
Im Falle des AMD-FX- und AMD-Phenom-II-Prozessors ist die Hauptplatine so einzuplanen, dass es mehr als 95 Watt nach der Norm ATX12V1 (ATX12V-P4) liefern kann, und dabei ist nicht von der Effizienz die Rede, denn die weiteren 5 ~ 25 Watt nach der Norm ATX v1.2/v1.3 helfen dabei seltenst weiter. 
Die Normen ATX v1.0 sowie ATX v1.1 sind ohnehin an 90 Watt plus geringer Effizienz limitiert. 
Es geht um eine beträchtliche Leistungsaufnahme in der Größenordnung darüber hinaus, ergo ATX v2.0/v2.1/v2.2/v2.3/v2.4. 
Allumfassend ist eine jede Hauptplatine, welche weniger als ATX12V2 oder EPS12V (ATX12V-P8) bereitstellt, totale Geldverschwendung. 
Vielmehr noch ... AMD-Platinen, welche nicht in mindestens nach der Norm ATX12V2 daherkommen, denen gehört dem Ablativ nach der Support für die AMD-FX- und AMD-Phenom-II-Prozessoren entzogen. 
Die Norm ATX12V2 ist deswegen vorrangig, weil sie eine Leistungsaufnahme von theoretisch bis zu zweimal 95 Watt bereitstellen kann, plus der Effizienz darüber hinaus, welche allerdings nicht für den AMD Centurion gedacht ist, insofern die Feldstärke | Phasenstärke (Phase Power Design) an weniger als in mindestens 8 + 2 | 12 + 2 gegeben ist, andernfalls werkelt der Hauptprozessor bei starker Limitierung in der Leistungsfähigkeit und die Hauptplatine werkelt am Schwellenwert ihrer Grenzbelastung, was bestenfalls den Throttling gleichkommt, ohne ein Darüberhinaus, oder schlimmstenfalls einer Nebenwirkung wie der Übertritt der Spitzensperrspannung (Peak Reverse Voltage), was die Instabilität in dem Betrieb des Computers bedeutet, zu erkennen an dem Bug Check _AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV_.


----------



## GEChun (8. März 2016)

Verhalten sich die aktuellen FX-4300, 6300 & 9590 enorm anders zu den alten FX? 
Kann man z.B. den 4300/6300 ohne Probleme auf den Takt des 4320/6350 kriegen? 
Oder kann man hier nicht von sehr ähnlichen OC Spannungaverhältnissen und Wärme Entwicklungen ausgehen?
Hab wohl schon gelesen das der 9590 nen Hitzkopf wäre. (220W)
Reicht nen Dark Rock Pro 3 für so einen?


----------



## KnSN (8. März 2016)

Hallo GEChun! 


Dem ist so! 
Die Übertaktbarkeit des Vishera ist besser gegenüber dem Zambezi. 

Bei Deaktivierung von AMD Turbo Core Technology 2.0 ist mit dem AMD FX-6300 ein Grundtakt von bis zu 4400 MHz @ 3-CMT (3x Floating Point Unit + 3x Shader Unit =  3x Cluster-based Multithreading) @ VCC 1,3250 Volt (Peak Voltage: 1,3750 Volt) bei unveränderter VRIN gewährleistet, was der Leistungsfähigkeit des AMD FX-6350 @ Stock mit Turbo Core - Power State #1 entspricht. Es sind unter der Konstellation der Spitzenspannung sogar 1,3750 Volt sogar 4500 MHz betreibbar, jedoch nicht stabil, sodass mehr VRIN anzuraten ist, was ein kräftiges Spannungsreglermodul voraussetzt. 


Für den AMD FX-9590 genügt überhaupt keine Luftkühlung. In sämtlichen Testberichten wird dies zur Komplikation: 
AMD FX-959  Prozessor im Test - ComputerBase 
Overclocking und Platform-Kompatibilitat - AMDs FX-835  im Test: Mit Piledriver wird alles besser?


----------



## GEChun (8. März 2016)

Grundsätzlich wird der Dark Rock Pro 3 ja mit einer Kühlleistung von 250W beworben, das würde ja die in dem Test geforderten 220W abdecken! Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Denke die Kühlleistung des DRP 3 kann man dann ja noch zusätzlich durch etwas bessere Lüfter verbessern!´
Ansonsten müssen wir eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.
AMD schreibt ja dazu wie viel Kühlleistung gefordert ist hoffentlich kann man sich auf diese Angaben verlassen! xD

Ok, hilft mir sehr, baue für einen Freund einen Desktop zusammen und er möchte sehr gerne AMD als Prozessor. Werde mal schauen was sich da machen lässt! 
Auf die ganz neuen will er leider nicht mehr warten!


----------



## KnSN (9. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird der Dark Rock Pro 3 ja mit einer Kühlleistung von 250W beworben, das würde ja die in dem Test geforderten 220W abdecken! Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Du siehst das nicht falsch, sondern Du kalkulierst nicht auf die Aggregation des Kühlkörpers. 
Der Hersteller gibt die maximale thermische Verlustleistung nach derjenigen Maxime an, dass der Kühlkörper unter dem Zielwert  eines thermischen Schwellenwertes noch eine grundsolide Funktion abliefert. 

Der Aggregatzustand von einem Körper bestimmt seine chemische und physikalische Eigenschaft, welche durch die Faktoren Elektrochemische Korrosion, Oxidation und Redoxreaktion usw. beeinflusst werden. 
Phasenubergang – Wikipedia 
Der Kühlkörper verhaart nicht im Stillstand (Beharrungsvermögen), er schwingt mit, sodass die Einwirkung von Kräften seine Eigenschaft mittragen. 

Der Maxime des Herstellers zufolge ist von einem Zielwert auszugehen, der für die Praxis in der Heimanwendung nicht übertragbar ist, weil er dem instantanen Resultat entspringt, wo der Prozessor bereits gen Abschaltung gefahren ist, sodass eine langfristige Betreibung auf diesem Level ausgeschlossen ist. 

Die Devise kann also nur lauten: Wird die TDP des CPU-Kühlers mit 120 Watt angegeben, so darf in dem dauerhaften Hochleistungsbetrieb des Prozessors dessen thermische Verlustleistung nicht den Nominalwert des Kühlkörpers entsprechen, denn sonst ist des Prozessors Kühlleistung und Leistungsfähigkeit (wegen Throttling) negativ beeinträchtigt. 
Der Kühlkörper muss in seiner thermodynamischen Eigenschaft höher dimensioniert sein wie der Prozessor, damit ein stabiler Dauerbetrieb unter Höchstleistung des Prozessors gewährleistet ist. 

Im Übrigen ist die thermische Verlustleistung des AMD FX-9590 nicht gleichbedeutend mit seiner Leistungsaufnahme, welche sich gen 200 Watt bewegt. 
Das Advanced Power Management des AMD-FX-Prozessors ist so geregelt, dass es nach Tjunction - der Durchschnittswert aus allen Prozessorkernen - ab einem Temperaturwert von mehr als 60 °C mit der Drosselung von Kernspannung und Taktsignal eingreift: 
Der AMD FX-6300 hat eine Tjunction von exakt 63 °C.


----------

